# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  delimitiranje rodiljnih naknada

## alanat

jedno pitanje- da li netko možda zna hoće se ovaj novi model koji najavljuju ( delimitacija naknade za prvih 6 mjeseci porodiljniog dopusta) odnositi i na period komplikacija u trudnoći?
inače postavila sma pitanje i na stranici vlada.hr, pa još čekam odgovor
logično mi je da da
inače, jedva čekam jesen da vidimo hoće li progurati i za drugih 6 mjeseci....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## alanat

još nešto, tamo piše da ovaj prijedlog već ima " zeleno svijetlo" od strane Sanadera, tako da prvih 6 mjeseci nije upitno, nego drugih

----------


## medusa

ma ja sve mislim da je to predizborna politika. Al definitivno se nadam da će prihvatiti iako ja od toga makar s ovim bebačem neću imati koristi. A tako me nervira ova penzija od 4257 kn koju dobivam.....

----------


## alanat

vjerovatno je dio predizborne politike, možda su samo čekali pa su sad odlučili krenuti s tim....ali ja sam baš detaljno iščačkala po vladinoj stranici i shvatila sam da je definitivno odlučeno za prvih 6 mj. ipak mislim da ne bi samo tako najavljivali na sva zvona, morat će bit nešto od toga
mene bi taman to zakačilo :D 
kad se sjetim crkavice od 2500 kn drugih 6 mj muka mi je................
a tek oni koji imaju manje...stvarno sramota

----------


## petarpan

..a još kad bi "prisilili" poslodavce da prijavljuju djelatnike na pune plače...mene bi i ta vijest oplodila   :Razz:  , a ne samo da bi odmah ostala trudna...

----------


## alanat

ma da, kaj bi??!

----------


## petarpan

bi..a, je, kaj češ, moram se potrudit zgrabit kaj mogu dok zakon vrijedi...ak bude vrijedio...

----------


## alanat

aj požuri   :D

----------


## Alkemicarka

Mala poduka o ustrojstvu RH: prijedlog zakona dolnosi vlada i zastupnici u saboru, onda to ide u sabor na 1. čitanje, pa na 2. i onda se izglasava.

----------


## Mayaa

> ..a još kad bi "prisilili" poslodavce da prijavljuju djelatnike na pune plače...mene bi i ta vijest oplodila   , a ne samo da bi odmah ostala trudna...


isto i kod mene   :Rolling Eyes:  prijavljena na siću, ostatak isplaćuju kao tobožnji putni trošak i dnevnice  :Mad:

----------


## alanat

ZAGREB, 8. kolovoza 2007. (Hina) - Potpredsjednica Vlade Jadranka Kosor potvrdila je danas Hini da će se od 1. siječnja iduće godine primijeniti model delimitiranja rodiljnih naknada, ali koji će to model biti i hoće li se primijeniti na prvih šest mjeseci rodiljnog dopusta ili na cijelu prvu godinu djetetova života još nije odlučeno. 

"Za delimitiranje porodiljnih naknada, kao i za dosadašnje mjere populacijske politike, imamo punu podršku premijera Sanadera, a radi se samo o logičnom kontinuitetu Vladina rada na povećanju nataliteta", istaknula je Kosor.

----------


## alanat

Model koji bude usvojen primjenjivat će se od 1. siječnja na žene koje u tom trenutku budu na rodiljnom dopustu i one koje će ga tek otvoriti.

----------


## petarpan

> Mala poduka o ustrojstvu RH: prijedlog zakona dolnosi vlada i zastupnici u saboru, onda to ide u sabor na 1. čitanje, pa na 2. i onda se izglasava.


a komotno možemo tretirati kao gotovu stvar jer znaju da budu ih žene linčovale ak ne usvoje...  :Laughing:

----------


## alanat

slažem se, ne bi izašlo van da ne misle ozbiljno

----------


## petarpan

tražeći po vladinoj stranici ima li išta nova vezano uz ovu temu, slučajno nabasam na članak iz novog lista od prije 2 godine koji se tiče nacionalnog populacijskog plana...izdvojit ću isječke...i takvi kroje sudbinu, i takvima vlada daje pravo da sudjeluju u kreiranju populacijskog plana i vlada još to drži na svojim stranicama...evo.

"NA VLADI USKORO NACIONALNI POPULACIJSKI PLAN KOJI IMA ZA CILJ ZAUSTAVITI NEGATIVNE DEMOGRAFSKE TRENDOVE U DRŽAVI

Slabo plaćenim i nezaposlenim ženama ''isplatit'' će se rađati

. Ako ženama koje su prije poroda puno zarađivale damo prosjek njihove plaće, dat ćemo do znanja da njihova djeca više vrijede od druge, ističe demograf Anđelko Akrap

Kako ipak našem listu otkriva član grupe koja je radila na planu, demograf Anđelko Akrap, novi model porodiljnih naknada najviše će pogodovati najvećem broju majki - koje su prije poroda imale ispodprosjecnu plaću, ili su pak bile nezaposlene.
- Nikad se jednom mjerom ne mogu zadovoljiti sve skupine, što znači da će novi model nekome odgovarati, a nekima neće. Neki gornji limit za porodiljne naknade, koji danas iznosi 4.250 kuna u prvih šest mjeseci djetetova života, mora postojati, jer ako ženama koje su prije poroda puno zarađivale damo prosjek njihove place, dat ćemo do znanja da njihova djeca više vrijede od druge, ističe Akrap.

Kraći porodiljni - veća naknada

Novi populacijski plan, dodaje demograf, veće novčane poticaje predviđa za obitelji s dvoje ili više djece. ''Imati jedno dijete znaci samo zadovoljiti svoje emocionalne potrebe, a dvoje ili više djece znači proizvoditi radnu snagu'', pomalo je okrutna, ali ipak točna demografska opaska."


znam da je OT, ali ja sam ostala frapirana..."proizvodnja radne snage i djeca koja vrijede manje ili više" su riječi proizašle iz usta demografa koji je radio na NPP-u...

----------


## alanat

strašno

----------


## icyoh

"jer ako ženama koje su prije poroda puno zarađivale damo prosjek njihove place, dat ćemo do znanja da njihova djeca više vrijede od druge, ističe Akrap"

cijeli članak je katastrofa, al ovo moram prokomentirati. Najbolje da svim zaposlenima počnu isplaćivati potpuno identične plaće bez obzira ko što radi da ne bi netko slučajno pomislio da vrijedi više.


btw mislim da sam njega imala na faxu i da smo se sprdali s njim - ali nisam 100%

----------


## icyoh

"Kraći porodiljni - veća naknada" - a možda da uvedu bonuse za žene koje bi npr. rodile pod pauzom za ručak i odmah se vratile u firmu   :Laughing:  

ja sam zaključila da planiram ipak biti na porod. godinu dana - iako će mi to biti financijska katastofa pošto sada zarađujem puno preko 4.000
kaj sad, naći će MD dva posla   :Smile:

----------


## VedranaV

> Alkemicarka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mala poduka o ustrojstvu RH: prijedlog zakona dolnosi vlada i zastupnici u saboru, onda to ide u sabor na 1. čitanje, pa na 2. i onda se izglasava.
> 
> 
> a komotno možemo tretirati kao gotovu stvar jer znaju da budu ih žene linčovale ak ne usvoje...


Aha. Ovih ponositih par tisuća koje zarađuju više od 4257. Sve će se sjatiti na Markov trg i ne odlaze dok ne ukinu limit. A i njihovi izgubljeni glasovi će jako boljeti vlast.

----------


## petarpan

> petarpan prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Alkemicarka prvotno napisa
> ...


znaš šta, sad ću napisat ono čime sam još više razočarana i razljućena (koji izraz   :Laughing:  ) a to je tolika negativnost koju širimo, više ničemu ne znamo pristupit s malo pozitive...zato nam se i ne dešavaju pozitivne stvari tipa te delimitacije...
jer smo ovce koje čekaju i boli nas briga...ako delimitiraju onda ćemo veselo pljeskat ručicama, a ako ne, onda ćemo reć-znala sam, kao i uvijek prevladalo je politikanstvo...

ja ne kažem da nismo milion puta bili izigrani od strane vlasti, uvijek je sve išlo nauštrb djece i majki, ali molim vas...ova država jest i biti će jad i bijeda sve dok bude nas koji pristupamo sa negativnim stavom i dok čekamo da nam se stvari same dese...pa, načekat ćemo se.s takvim stavom-da,hoćemo.

----------


## Alkemicarka

Ja se nadam da će povisiti - negdje u novinama sam pročitala da će limit biti 5900 kn, što je opet bolje od 4250 kn, ali pošto su uskoro izbori sve se nekako bojim. Jedno je biti optimist, a drugo realan: u državi ima milijun penzionera + milijun nezaposlenih, ne znam samo ko će plaćati svu tu socijalu. Ionako gunđaju iz mmf-a da su kod nas soc. prava prevelika. Frendica je rodila u SAD-u. 2 tjedna nakon poroda ne jamče joj više za posao. Nije ni to idelana država, tako da mislim da je ovo kod nas super.

----------


## petarpan

alkemičarka ja se slažem, ali mislim da nam malo optimizma ne bi bilo naodmet jer se jedino nečijim optimizmom i radom snovi pretvaraju u realnost...najlakše je kukati i ne poduzeti ništa.

kad su izlazili sa nečim na velika zvona, obično je to i palilo...pa onda malo pozitivnih vibri da upali i ovo...

lijepe se stvari se ne događaju ljudima koji briju negativu...blokira ih negativna energija   :Smile:

----------


## VedranaV

> VedranaV prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  petarpan prvotno napisa
> ...


Ja sam stajala ispred Sabora s trbuhom 2001., ali znaš li koliko je trebalo drugima da me na to nagovore i koliko je teško nagovoriti bilo koga da izađe u javnost, da ga se slika, a tek da nešto kaže... Čavrljati na kavici ili na forumu je jedno, a ovo je drugo.

Moje mišljenje je da računati na masovni protest jednostavno nije realno. Realnost je da se zaista ponašamo kao ovce i živimo u društvu u kojem se od nas i očekuje da se ponašamo kao ovce. Dobro smo se prilagodile. I zaista većina žena koja je na rodiljnom zarađuje manje od 4250 i nekako ne računam da će se solidarizirati.

No, drago mi je da si ti optimistična. Ako ništa drugo pridružit ću ti se ako će trebati. A ionako se puno može napraviti i s protestom koji nije masovan.

----------


## petarpan

pa blago pastirima...lako nas je vodakat okolo...ali otkud nam pravo da uopće kukamo ako sami ne želimo ništa promjenit...
nismo ni zaslužile tu delimitaciju..i neka nam..

----------


## MaKla

Ma nije vam to predizborna politika,
jednostavno to MORAJU - jer se moraju usuglasiti sa Europom koja ne dozvoljava zabranu ni limite na obavezni porodiljni,
a oni se sad prave kao oni nam to daju i jos im dobro dodje u izbornoj godini....
A kako Europa nema nista definirano za neobavezni dio porodiljnog (kosd nas drugih 6 mjeseci) - nema sanse da bude i to delimitirano - eto  to samo pricaju i spominju zbog izbora... ali poslije, nema sanse...

----------


## Lavica80

Ma ništa oni ne moraju jer se mi ne znamo pobuniti.
Ja radim na pola radnog vremena i plaća mi je oko 2500kn.
Sada drugih 6 mjeseci primam*1250kn*, a nezaposlene majke *1663kn*.
Ne kažem da bi one trebale imati manje, ali zar ja koja uplaćijem zdravstveno ne bi trebala imati bar toliko????

----------


## DaDo

meni je drago da su nezaposlene žene dobile pravo na porodiljnu naknadnu, ali isto ne vidim razloga da žena koja ima veću plaću od limita ne dobiva istu plaću na porodiljnom dopustu. makar tih prvih 6 mjeseci. i ne razumijem kakva je to diskriminacija djece i koje su to sulude vrijednosti??? zar bi se netko trebao sramiti pošteno zarađenog novca? o bože stvarno živimo u blesavoj državi!!

----------


## diavo

Dakle ovaj moj bivši profesor Akrap ne zaslužuje zaista nikakav komentar. Nije mi jasno kako netko može razmišljati na način da ukoliko se majkama koje zarađuju više od 4250 kn isplaćuje njihova prosječna plaća, njihova djeca vrijede više.

Svaka čast nezaposlenim majkama (drago mi je što i one primaju naknadu za svoj trud) i majkama s mizernim plaćama koje se odluče na dijete, ali razmišljanjem u stilu gdina Akrapa, djeca odnosno obitelji majki s većim plaćama su diskriminirana, kako novorođena tako i prethodna. Ne samo da su zakinuta djeca, već je u vrijeme kada svaka prosječna hrvatska obitelj ima hipoteku i kredit od par tisuća kuna, upitan i taj krov nad glavom (ukoliko je kredit u banci koja ne odobrava moratorij).

A koja je poruka majkama? Možda: ukoliko ste mukotrpno radile mnogo više od 40 sati tjedno nekoliko godina kako biste bile tijekom rada "nagrađene" većom plaćom te kako biste osigurale da vaša obitelj tijekom tog vremena nije "slučaj", nemojte rađati. Prema takvoj politici, rađanje i obitelj je isključivo za žene koje ili ne rade (neovisno o tome radi li se o prilikama u kojima žena traži, no ne može naći posao ili je nezaposlenost njen izbor) ili one koje jednako, kao i mi, bolje plaćene žene, odrađuju niz prekovremenih, no u puno gorim uvjetima, pod normom, u smjenskom radu i sl., ali za mnogo manja primanja.
Ono što je istina da ćemo mi svi nekako stisnuti zube, srezati troškove i ukinuti sve, nazovimo ih "kerefeke" te se nekako snaći ovih 12 mjeseci i kad se vratimo na posao (ukoliko nas isti u ovoj famoznoj državi čeka), moći ćemo ponovno reći da normalno živimo. 

No što je s djecom nezaposlenih i loše plaćenih majki? Kako će oni živjeti nakon tih 12 mjeseci? Zar je stvarno ovoj državi bolje da ima što više socijalnih davanja ili da ima više djece u obiteljima s tzv. ruba srednje klase u odumiranju?
Da ni ne pričamo dalje o nizu slučajeva (posebno na našem Sjeveru) gdje je rađanje u biti način ostvarivanja redovnog mjesečnog prihoda.

Oprostite na dužini, ali morala sam.

----------


## diavo

Dakle ovaj moj bivši profesor Akrap ne zaslužuje zaista nikakav komentar. Nije mi jasno kako netko može razmišljati na način da ukoliko se majkama koje zarađuju više od 4250 kn isplaćuje njihova prosječna plaća, njihova djeca vrijede više.

Svaka čast nezaposlenim majkama (drago mi je što i one primaju naknadu za svoj trud) i majkama s mizernim plaćama koje se odluče na dijete, ali razmišljanjem u stilu gdina Akrapa, djeca odnosno obitelji majki s većim plaćama su diskriminirana, kako novorođena tako i prethodna. Ne samo da su zakinuta djeca, već je u vrijeme kada svaka prosječna hrvatska obitelj ima hipoteku i kredit od par tisuća kuna, upitan i taj krov nad glavom (ukoliko je kredit u banci koja ne odobrava moratorij).

A koja je poruka majkama? Možda: ukoliko ste mukotrpno radile mnogo više od 40 sati tjedno nekoliko godina kako biste bile tijekom rada "nagrađene" većom plaćom te kako biste osigurale da vaša obitelj tijekom tog vremena nije "slučaj", nemojte rađati. Prema takvoj politici, rađanje i obitelj je isključivo za žene koje ili ne rade (neovisno o tome radi li se o prilikama u kojima žena traži, no ne može naći posao ili je nezaposlenost njen izbor) ili one koje jednako, kao i mi, bolje plaćene žene, odrađuju niz prekovremenih, no u puno gorim uvjetima, pod normom, u smjenskom radu i sl., ali za mnogo manja primanja.
Ono što je istina da ćemo mi svi nekako stisnuti zube, srezati troškove i ukinuti sve, nazovimo ih "kerefeke" te se nekako snaći ovih 12 mjeseci i kad se vratimo na posao (ukoliko nas isti u ovoj famoznoj državi čeka), moći ćemo ponovno reći da normalno živimo. 

No što je s djecom nezaposlenih i loše plaćenih majki? Kako će oni živjeti nakon tih 12 mjeseci? Zar je stvarno ovoj državi bolje da ima što više socijalnih davanja ili da ima više djece u obiteljima s tzv. ruba srednje klase u odumiranju?
Da ni ne pričamo dalje o nizu slučajeva (posebno na našem Sjeveru) gdje je rađanje u biti način ostvarivanja redovnog mjesečnog prihoda.

Oprostite na dužini, ali morala sam.

----------


## diavo

Dakle ovaj moj bivši profesor Akrap ne zaslužuje zaista nikakav komentar. Nije mi jasno kako netko može razmišljati na način da ukoliko se majkama koje zarađuju više od 4250 kn isplaćuje njihova prosječna plaća, njihova djeca vrijede više.

Svaka čast nezaposlenim majkama (drago mi je što i one primaju naknadu za svoj trud) i majkama s mizernim plaćama koje se odluče na dijete, ali razmišljanjem u stilu gdina Akrapa, djeca odnosno obitelji majki s većim plaćama su diskriminirana, kako novorođena tako i prethodna. Ne samo da su zakinuta djeca, već je u vrijeme kada svaka prosječna hrvatska obitelj ima hipoteku i kredit od par tisuća kuna, upitan i taj krov nad glavom (ukoliko je kredit u banci koja ne odobrava moratorij).

A koja je poruka majkama? Možda: ukoliko ste mukotrpno radile mnogo više od 40 sati tjedno nekoliko godina kako biste bile tijekom rada "nagrađene" većom plaćom te kako biste osigurale da vaša obitelj tijekom tog vremena nije "slučaj", nemojte rađati. Prema takvoj politici, rađanje i obitelj je isključivo za žene koje ili ne rade (neovisno o tome radi li se o prilikama u kojima žena traži, no ne može naći posao ili je nezaposlenost njen izbor) ili one koje jednako, kao i mi, bolje plaćene žene, odrađuju niz prekovremenih, no u puno gorim uvjetima, pod normom, u smjenskom radu i sl., ali za mnogo manja primanja.
Ono što je istina da ćemo mi svi nekako stisnuti zube, srezati troškove i ukinuti sve, nazovimo ih "kerefeke" te se nekako snaći ovih 12 mjeseci i kad se vratimo na posao (ukoliko nas isti u ovoj famoznoj državi čeka), moći ćemo ponovno reći da normalno živimo. 

No što je s djecom nezaposlenih i loše plaćenih majki? Kako će oni živjeti nakon tih 12 mjeseci? Zar je stvarno ovoj državi bolje da ima što više socijalnih davanja ili da ima više djece u obiteljima s tzv. ruba srednje klase u odumiranju?
Da ni ne pričamo dalje o nizu slučajeva (posebno na našem Sjeveru) gdje je rađanje u biti način ostvarivanja redovnog mjesečnog prihoda.

Oprostite na dužini, ali morala sam.

----------


## icyoh

mislim da je osnovni problem kod ovog prijedloga zakona što će ga podržati malobrojna skupina žena..
evo moj primjer iz stvarnog života - komentirala sam ovo s poznanicom (cura od dečkovog frenda). Btw (bitno je za priču - da me sad svi ne napadnete da procjenjujem ljude o obrazovanju) cura radi u pekarni za 2200KN. Komentiram ja kako da ovaj prijedlog izvrstan, a na to će ona "ma koje su to gluposti, ovak ćeš primat 4000kn i još se žališ, ja vam ne bi dala ni toliko pa nek vidite kak je to preživjeti mjesečno s 2000kn"

----------


## vidra

*diavo*, slažem se do riječi s tobom. imam plaću 7200 kn, izdvajam već više od desetljeća na poreze i zdravstvo proporcionalno visini plaće i kad meni treba, država će me "kazniti" što ću roditi. 

o pekarici iz posta ispod mogu reći samo - jadnica (u glavi)  8)

----------


## božana

Cure evo dobrih vijesti, u današnjem jutarnjem listu Kosorica potvrđuje da će od 2008. prvih 6 mj biti sigurno delimitirano, a trenutno traže model prema kojem bi povećale naknadu i za drugih 6 mj, ili će biti neka fiksna naknada ili 70% od plaće. Nije loše!

----------


## MGrubi

> , ja vam ne bi dala ni toliko pa nek vidite kak je to preživjeti mjesečno s 2000kn"


šta nije učila kad je bilo vrime, ja sam dušu ispustila na faxu, 
ko da novci s neba padaju   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## icyoh

da to sam joj i ja rekla na malo grublji način i izazvala svađu

----------


## diavo

Osobno, nikad ne potcjenjujem nikoga i znam da se svatko tijekom mjeseca naradi za svoju plaću i mora naći način da preživi, no dosta mi je toga da šutim pred sličnima kao što je žena koja radi u pekari, a imam ih i u vlastitoj obitelji te među tzv. prijateljima.
Svatko je sam izabrao svoj put. Kad sam s 18 g krenula u Zg na faks (roditeljske su plaće tada bile katastrofa i posudili su novac da bih se obrazovala i mogla stanovati u Zg), neki su uživali u brojenju oblaka i u noćnim izlascima. Ja sam svoje noćno vrijeme provodila uz hrpetine knjiga, a dnevno u trpljenju njihovog podsmijeha. Stoga više uopće ne želim slušati njihove jadikovke.

----------

Znate li kako se obračunava prosjek plaće zadnjih 6 mjeseci ako odem na bolovanje npr. 5 i 6 mjesec pa nakon toga na porodiljni.

----------


## petarpan

ja zapravo i ne mislim da baš tako mali broj žena ima veću plaču od trenutnog maksimuma...
problem koji uočavam godinama i ždere mi živce, radnice na traci će se prije organizirat i pobunit nego, ajmo ih nazvat, intelektualke...

a obično te intelektualke imaju veće plače...
ok, u tu ladicu sam sad ugurala i druge s većom plačom, ali velim, ajmo ih kao nazvat intelektualke...

zašto je tome tako, ja najmanjeg pojma nemam.imam teorija, ali pojma zbiljam ne...

a o gopođi iz pekare imam reći samo, žena je ženi najveća zmija i to se vidi kada ovakve teme dođu na tapetu.
da se sutra organizira nekakav prosvjed za povečanje naknada i da ajde dođu te intelektualke, ne bi došla ni jedna ovakva perkarica...
a možda pekarica sutra promjeni posao, pa će joj biti važna ta delimitacija...zato ja ludujem na to...
uradi nešto danas da bi ti (ili tvojoj kćeri) sutra bilo bolje.

----------


## bibita

ja spadam u grupu koja ima plaću veću od 4500,,, ne podcjenjujem nikog  i mislim da se o tome i ne radi (uopće  nije bitno dali netko radi u pekari ,bolnici,čistoći ,prosvjeti),,,ja nemam ništa protiv da sve rodilje imaju max. naknade- -znači maxsimum svoje plaće -one koje imaju 3000 neka imaju ,ali i one koje imaju 7000 zašto ne bi imale  maximum svoje ..nikome se ne oduzima ništa 
 :Smile: 
"jer ako ženama koje su prije poroda puno zarađivale damo prosjek njihove place, dat ćemo do znanja da njihova djeca više vrijede od druge, ističe Akrap"   :? a ovo je rekao intelektualac .:::jao nama i našoj državi  :Idea:   :shock:

----------


## ninochka

ja sam prvi put kad sam bila trudna radila 4 godine neprijavljena za 2-3 soma kuna i dobivala naravno minimalac, živjela kao podstanar s djetetom u 30 kvadrata

sada sam nešto napravila za sebe u životu i zarađujem dosta preko limitirane naknade i sposobna sam zadaviti "pekaricu" (ko god to bio) s onakvim izjavama

----------


## petarpan

ja lajem ZA delimitaciju iako od nje momentalno nemam ništa, prvo, imam veću plaću od 4250, ali sam prijavljena na 3500.
dakle, nemam ama baš ništa od toga. trenutno. tko zna hoću li sutra promjeniti posao i dobiti punu prijavu, pa ću imati nešto od toga... možda stvarno ispadne da je neću, ali možda hoće tamo za 30 godina moja nepostojeća kćer, žena mog sina, moja najbolja prijateljica...whatever...
u zalog generaciji za budućnost...

----------


## vesna72

U potpusnosti se slažem   :Smile:  

I ja lajem samo "za  buduća vremena". Na porodiljnom sam bila 2001, kad je limit bio 1600 kn  :shock: , i to me potaklo da se učlanim u Rodu i počnem lajati  :Heart:  

Tješi me da se od onda barem nešto promijenilo, vjerujem da smo i mi bile pokretač promjena, a sretna sam jer ima i mladih snaga spremnih na akciju.

Slažem se da nema baš puno žena koje imaju veliku plaću, ali umjesto da to bude argument za delimitaciju (jer onda i ne treba baš tako puno novaca), ispada da je to argument protiv  :? 

U svakom slučaju, žena sa plaćom većom od 2500 kn sigurno ima dosta, pa se delimitacija "tiče" i njih.

----------


## icyoh

Ja sam definitvino za delimit. - taman bi me obuhvatila (krećem na porodijski s 15.1.08.), a plaća mi je triput veća od naknade.

Glupost, al ovak se samo osjećam kao građanin drugog reda - obrazovala sam se desetak godina (računam od faksa), ubijala na poslu i na kraju ispada da imam manja prava nego neka socijalno ugroženija skupina. Jer kad treba izglasati veće minimalce (za što se također zalažem), prava za samohrane roditelje, branitelje i sl. svi su odmah za - dok je ovaj prijedlog zakona sporedni problem.

A da ne spominjem komentare iz stvarnog života i zločestoće koje (poznati) ljudi govore..kao da je sramota pošteno raditi i puno zarađivati, posebno ženama. Da MD ima plaću npr. 20000KN svi bi komentirali kak je sposoban. Za mene bi komentari varirali od "sigurno se kurvala za to mjesto" do "tako sigurno liječi druge komplekse"

----------


## @n@

Intelektualke ipak imaju ponešto 'pametnijeg' posla od dizanja bune za svaki drek. Da me sad ne napadnete, ne želim biti pogrešno shvaćena, ja sam uvijek imala pametnijeg posla i manje slobodnog vremena za, kako bih rekla, prekovremeno razmišljanje.

Koliko sam ja upućena Hrvatska ima 8% žena koje imaju višu plaću od 4,250 kn. Ali to se ionako da lako provjeriti.

Kosorici i njenim izjavama ne vjerujem previše (čitaj: ništa), tako da: nemojmo se veseliti prije izglasavanja.

----------


## @n@

I zaboravih dodati: u Europi je porodiljna naknada za prvih 6 mjeseci 100% iznosa plaće. Za drugih 6 mjeseci, nisam ziher, ali mislim da nije.

Kako sad stvari stoje kod nas, nekako se bojim te priče o delimitaciji. Hrvatska ima strašno puno poduzetnika. Od njih pak mnogi zapošljavaju svoje žene, sestre, prijateljice i sl. 
Bojim se činjenice da će si žene prije odlaska na porodiljni jako povisiti plaće kako bi imale prosjek za visoke porodiljne naknade. A kad politički 'gazde' to skuže, moglo bi se dogoditi da projekt neslavno propadne.

----------


## icyoh

_"Intelektualke ipak imaju ponešto 'pametnijeg' posla od dizanja bune za svaki drek."_ 
Ne bih ovo nazvala "svaki drek", ali kužim na što si ciljala. Iako se ne slažem u potpunosti s tvrdnjom. Ja radim po 10h dnevno pa mi ne bi bio problem izdvojiti 5h i prosvjedovati da (naglašavam DA) sam sigurna da će mi tih 5h stajanja promijeniti situaciju. 
Mislim da je uzrok drukčije naravi - moj direktor bi vjerovatno popiz.. da me vidi na dnevniku kako marširam pred saborom. A druga stvar - jedno je prosvjedovati na tv-u da nemaš kuću, stan, primanja, a drugo da želiš zadržati plaću od 10.000 kn

Doduše s ovakvim razmišljanjem (ne ciljam na nikoga   :Smile:  ) vjerovatno i nećemo postići puno

----------


## @n@

Rekla si točno ono što ja mislim.   :Wink:

----------


## vesna72

Nitko u životu vam niš ne garantira. Niti da će se 5-satni prosvjed isplatiti, niti da ćete i ostatak života imati istu plaću i položaj (vidio vas šef na TV-u ili ne)

Ali sa velikom sigurnošću mogu tvrditi (iako ne garantirati   :Grin:  ) da se pekarica neće boriti za vas. Pa ako se žene koje imaju viša primanja, a uz to još i računaju na porodiljni ne mogu pokrenuti, onda im preostaje da šute, trpe i optimistično se nadaju...

"Lajanje" (koje ne mora čak ni biti masovno) na pravom mjestu može donijeti rezultate. Ali lajanje na mjesec - ne.

Kao što je VV rekla 



> Realnost je da se zaista ponašamo kao ovce i živimo u društvu u kojem se od nas i očekuje da se ponašamo kao ovce. Dobro smo se prilagodile.


Ne volim baš ovce. Čak ni janjetinu ne jedem   :Grin:

----------


## vidra

ja volim ovce po horoskopu   :Grin:  

i slažem se s vesnom

----------


## Lavica80

Ma što vam je žene. 
Vikale mi ili ne nemamo šanse.
Meni Kosorica nije ni odgovorila na upit za porodiljnu gdje se javlja ogromna nelogičnost:
*Žena koja radi na 1/2 radnog vremena drugih 6 mjeseci ima MANJU porodiljnu naknadu od nezaposlene žene. A svi znamo tko i koliko izdvala od plaće.*
Što reći na to!!!! :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## @n@

Vesna72, malo se razlikujemo u mišljenju; meni ne pada napamet otići pred Sabor ili bilo kuda i prosvjedovati javno. Baš zato što se ne smatram ovcom. Ne sviđa mi se to klasificiranje: mi smo ovce zato što ne lajemo...  :? 
U demokratskim se društvima izabere predstavnik koji rješava probleme ostalih i biva glasnogovornikom; ili nisam u pravu?! 

Nadalje... da, nitko mi u životu ništa ne garantira - osim mog znanja. Moje znanje i ono što jesam mi garantiraju doživotnu karijeru; čak i da sutra dobijem otkaz tu gdje radim, odnosno da mi propadne firma, postoji barem 5 firmi koje bi me primile u roku odmah.
Vjerujem da je tako, ako ne i bolje, sa ostalim ženama koje imaju visoke plaće.

Kako je netko rekao: diplome, magisteriji i doktorati su, za one koji su ih zaista stekli vlastitim radom, uzeli godine života i preteškog rada. Ovo je samo zaslužena nagrada.

----------


## vidra

nažalost, u rh um ne caruje, a klade valja najglasniji   :Mad:

----------


## ivarica

> Vesna72, malo se razlikujemo u mišljenju; meni ne pada napamet otići pred Sabor ili bilo kuda i prosvjedovati javno. Baš zato što se ne smatram ovcom. Ne sviđa mi se to klasificiranje: mi smo ovce zato što ne lajemo...  :? 
> U demokratskim se društvima izabere predstavnik koji rješava probleme ostalih i biva glasnogovornikom; ili nisam u pravu?!



pa... nisi
u zdravim drustvima izmedju jednih i drugih (ovaca i nazovi ih kako hoces, vukova?  :Grin:  ) je civilno drustvo

----------


## dijana76

bembolina, :shock: . nema logike.

mene je još više nasekirala osoba koja ima manju plaću od 4250 pa je od početka trudnoće bila na komplikacijama jer joj se nije isplatilo raditi...

----------


## vidra

zato ja radim i dajem poprilično iz svoje plaće za zdravstvo, a onda dogodine - roge   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## vesna72

Vjerujem da se razlikujemo u mišljenju.

Ja sam davnih dana odlučila mijenjati društvo. Drugi su mu se odlučili prilagoditi.

I kaj je najbolja fora - umislila sam si da radim nešto pametno. A ne ono:



> Intelektualke ipak imaju ponešto 'pametnijeg' posla od dizanja bune za svaki drek. Da me sad ne napadnete, ne želim biti pogrešno shvaćena, ja sam uvijek imala pametnijeg posla i manje slobodnog vremena za, kako bih rekla, prekovremeno razmišljanje.


 :? 
A obje smo mišljenja (koliko shvatih) da naknade treba delimitirati.
Also dakle - imamo i sličnosti   :Grin:  

Btw. ovce su metafora. Po meni nisu ovce oni koji ne laju. Samo oni koji laju na mjesec. Bleje. Što li već. Čekajući ovna predvodnika ko ozebli sunce, pa da one lagano krenu...

Bez uvrede. Radilo se o formulaciji koja se već provlačila temom.

----------


## petarpan

je. formulacija ovce i lajanje je potekla od mene   :Razz:  
pa, evo, meni ne treba slobodnog vremena za razmišljanje, očito mi brzo rade vijuge...n iti mi treba vremena da si promislim bi li ja ili možda ipak, hm, ne bih krenula u kakvu akciju... to znam...

ja za ozbiljno ne razumijem kad netko veli da nema vremena za promislit...
ja nemam slobodnog vremena, radim u prosjeku 12 h dnevno, ali  u tom svom procesu i moj mozak šljaka..punom parom...

možda su ove sporomisleće i one kaj nemaju vremena za mislit praaaaaaaave intelektualke.
apsolutno moja krivica (da,da nepromišljena) kaj sam, da skratim vlastito obrazlaganje sve utrpala u ladicu intelektualke...

onda je bolje bit pekar. bar možeš ić pred sabor.   :Grin:

----------


## nn24

> Ma što vam je žene. 
> Vikale mi ili ne nemamo šanse.
> Meni Kosorica nije ni odgovorila na upit za porodiljnu gdje se javlja ogromna nelogičnost:
> *Žena koja radi na 1/2 radnog vremena drugih 6 mjeseci ima MANJU porodiljnu naknadu od nezaposlene žene. A svi znamo tko i koliko izdvala od plaće.*
> Što reći na to!!!! :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


evo upravo iz tog razloga ja imam komplikacije i porodiljni 400 kuna!! :shock:  :shock: pa gdje je tu logika?? a radim u prosvjeti!a da sam doma sjedila godinu dana (kao sto rade nase pametne Romkinje) imala bih 1663!!

----------


## nn24

a sad sam placala i porez i zdravstveno i mirovinsko pa me valjda zato kaznjavaju  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Zara1

> evo upravo iz tog razloga ja imam komplikacije i porodiljni 400 kuna!! :shock:  :shock: pa gdje je tu logika?? a radim u prosvjeti!a da sam doma sjedila godinu dana (kao sto rade nase pametne Romkinje) imala bih 1663!!


ne mogu vjerovati  :shock: ! ja sam mislila da je minimalna porodiljna naknada za sve trudnice 1663 kn.

----------


## icyoh

400KN naknade??? prestrašno...doduše kad mi tak netko kaže onda mi je čak malo bed plakat kaj ću ja imat 4250kn   :Smile:  

Svi ste u pravu, nema se smisla prepucavati i kategorizirati pod ovce i ovo drugo (da sad ne kopam po topicu). Svima nam je (bar nama koje zarađujemo puno, ostalima se jeb..) u interesu da ovo izglasaju. Razlikuje se samo što su neki spremni dizati buku oko toga, prosvjedovati i trošiti vrijeme i energiju, dok drugi zaključe da je to gubitak vremena i snađu se na drugi način. Osobno ne smatram da su ljudi iz druge kategorije ovce i to je vrlo bezobrazno tvrditi i kategorizirati. Puno ljudi radi po svom i tko sam ja ili itko da im sudim. 
A za prosvjed na trgu - kao što sam rekla - jedno je prosvjedovati kad nemaš ništa izgubiti, a drugo kad će ti priskrbiti probleme na poslu i društvu.

Uostalom naše društvo je takvo da ja uopće ne vjerujem da prosvjedom (osim ak ne prijetiš da ćeš zapalit sebe il djecu il sl.) možeš išta postići.

----------


## vesna72

Ma nije stvar samo u prosvjedu.
Stvar je samo u tome koliko se ljudi spremno zauzeti za nešto, a koliko je onih koji su spremni kukati, ali nisu spremni apsolutno ništa napraviti.

Kao što je ivarica rekla, postoji i civilno društvo. I Roda kao dio njega.

Primjera radi - direktan povod osivanja Rode bilo je upravo smanjivanje rodiljnih naknada (čuvena 2001. godina i naknada od 1.600 kn). I žene su se pobunile. Da, i prosvjedovale pred Saborom, ali napravile i masu drugih stvari. Između ostalog i ovaj forum po kojem se prepucavamo   :Saint:  

I ne može se reći da ništa nisu postigle i da nisu i same bile dio tih promjena. A istina je da nisu bile baš kruha gladne. Prije je bila stvar principa ono što ih je okupilo. Dajte mi moje.

Na ovom forumu danas ima 5349 članova. Od kojih će većina reći ne valja ovo i ono, mnogi nadodati pitanje "ne bi li Roda mogla nešto poduzeti", a koliko je onih koji su spremni nakon 10-i-više-satnog radnog dana odvojiti malo vremena i konkretno se na nečemu aktivirati?

Ne moraju sjediti pred Saborom i prijetiti zapaljenjem. Ali koliko ljudi je spremno samo imenom i prezimenom potpisati ono što će pod nickom ovdje lako napisati?

Najlakše je reći - ništa se neće promijeniti. Ili izaberimo predstavnika koji će rješavati probleme ostalih.
Upravo u Saboru sjede predstavnici koje smo demokratskim putem izabrali da nam rješavaju probleme. Ali nije na odmet i njih malo potaknuti na konkretnu problematiku.

Na ovom forumu pitanje naknada i roditeljskih prava direktno dira gotovo sve. I sjetimo ih se svakog dana.

Koliko ih se često sjeti ekipa s Markovog trga?!

Možemo ih barem podsjećati. I samim time "nešto" napraviti. A ne očekivati da će se sve riješiti samo od sebe. Ili da će to napraviti netko drugi.

----------


## Deaedi

> A druga stvar - jedno je prosvjedovati na tv-u da nemaš kuću, stan, primanja, a drugo da želiš zadržati plaću od 10.000 kn


Ne razumijem tocno sta si htjela reci...

Ja bi rekla da sigurno imas "vece" pravo prosvjedovati da zelis zadrzati placu od 10.000 kn, nego traziti da ti drzava da kucu, jer si iz te iste "velike" place izdvajao prilicne doprinose i poreze, a iz kojih su se onda isplacivale npr. porodiljne naknade za nezaposlene.

----------


## Lavica80

> Bembolina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ma što vam je žene. 
> Vikale mi ili ne nemamo šanse.
> Meni Kosorica nije ni odgovorila na upit za porodiljnu gdje se javlja ogromna nelogičnost:
> *Žena koja radi na 1/2 radnog vremena drugih 6 mjeseci ima MANJU porodiljnu naknadu od nezaposlene žene. A svi znamo tko i koliko izdvala od plaće.*
> Što reći na to!!!! :shock:  :shock:  :shock:
> 
> ...


I ja radim U PROSVJETI!
Meni se čini da nas najviše zezaju!  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Doktori lijepo za svoj posao npr. kod poroda ako hoćeš da te paze "traže" mito, a mnogi ga daju da bi bili sigurni da će im paziti na žene, a što bi bilo i kako bi se na to gledalo da nastavnici i učitelji u osnovnim školama traže novac da bi dsjecu nešto naučili?! Rekli bi:"Pqa niuko neće umrijeti ako dijete ne zna povijest, bilogiju ili..."
Ma što da pričam!

----------


## icyoh

> icyoh je napisala/o: 
> A druga stvar - jedno je prosvjedovati na tv-u da nemaš kuću, stan, primanja, a drugo da želiš zadržati plaću od 10.000 kn 
> 
> 
> 
> Ne razumijem tocno sta si htjela reci... 
> 
> Ja bi rekla da sigurno imas "vece" pravo prosvjedovati da zelis zadrzati placu od 10.000 kn, nego traziti da ti drzava da kucu, jer si iz te iste "velike" place izdvajao prilicne doprinose i poreze, a iz kojih su se onda isplacivale npr. porodiljne naknade za nezaposlene.


gle ja se u potpunosti slažem s tvojom tvrdnjom, al ne mreš tako nastupiti u državi di je većina ljudi siromašna. 
Kad se boriš za nešto podrška javnosti je uvijek bitna. A kako bi javnost reagirala da ja dođem plakati na dnevnik da ne znam kako će moja familija 6 mj. preživjeti bez 18000 kn koje ja zaradim??
Ne možeš nastupiti sa stavom "ja najviše zaradim, pa platim najviše poreza, prema tome ja imam najveća prava" - iako smatram da bi i trebala imati veća prava od npr nezaposlenih - ali neću to vikati u javnosti
A da ne ne protumači krivo ovo za nezaposlene - ja smatram da svaka mlada, zdrava osoba (barem u Zgb, za druge gradove ne pričam) koja želi (naglašavam "želi") raditi, može naći posao pa sve da i čisti ulicu - prema tome meni opravdanja "ne mrem nać posao" ne drže vodu. Ja sam  prošla sve poslove - od čišćenja, kopiranja, šetanja pasa i sl. - htjela sam radit i posao sam uvijek imala.

----------


## Deaedi

Ja nikako nisam protiv potpore nezaposlenim majkama. Dapace, mislim da bi pomoc socijalno ugrozenim obiteljima trebala biti puno veca nego sto je sada. No, isto tako mislim da bi drzava trebala tu potporu dati na jedan drugi nacin, kroz sustav socijalne pomoci i sagledati financijsku sliku cijele obitelji. Prvo, ta naknada je stvarno niska - nezaposlenoj majci zasigurno nije dovoljna. Dakle, po meni, pomoc koju daje drzava obitelji trebala dolaziti iz jednog izvora, na temelju 1 kriterija, a to je socijalno stanje obitelji.

Npr. nije mi jasno, ako npr. muz ima placu 10000 kn, a zena je nezaposlena, da li i ona dobiva porodiljnu naknadu za nezaposlene od 1600 kn?
Jer, onda ce prihodi te obitelji biti 11600 kn.

Dok sam ja bila na porodiljnom, nasi obiteljski prihodi su bili debelo ispod toga, jer mi je porodiljna naknada bila limitirana.

----------


## icyoh

ajme nisam ciljala da treba ukinuti potporu nezaposlenima - poanta je bila da smatram da osoba koja hoće posao će taj posao i naći (iako ne znam kak sam došla na tu temu)
ja imam par bisera s faxa koji još ne rade ništa "jer nisu se oni obrazovali da rade za 4000Kn" - na tu grupu sam mislila

----------


## Deaedi

Ma znam da nisi   :Love:

----------


## pepi

Znate šta mene ljuti?

Svaka čast svakome, ali što je s onim ženama koje imaju kakti naše državljanstvo, tu u Hrvatskoj se prijave kao "kućne pomoćnice", žive u drugoj državi i primaju porodiljne naknade?

Nikada plaćale porez, nikada nikakve doprinose!

Što mislite koliko tako novaca odlazi?

----------


## Deaedi

> ali što je s onim ženama koje imaju kakti naše državljanstvo, tu u Hrvatskoj se prijave kao "kućne pomoćnice", žive u drugoj državi i primaju porodiljne naknade?
> 
> Nikada plaćale porez, nikada nikakve doprinose!
> 
> Što mislite koliko tako novaca odlazi?


Pa ako su se prijavile kao kucne pomocnice, onda jesu vjerojatno placale nekakve poreze i doprinose, makar minimalne.

----------


## Deaedi

Inace, mislim da niti potpuno delimitiranje porodiljnih naknada nece biti dobro rjesenje. Stvar je u tome da je tih 4250 bilo prenisko, jer ipak ima dosta zena koje koje imaju placu do 10000kn. Po meni je to neki realan limit.

Moja sefica, dok sam prije par godina radila u jednoj velikoj firmi je imala tada placu oko 6x vecu od moje. Po meni, nije rjesenje da drzava financira managerske ugovore.

----------


## pepi

> pepi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  ali što je s onim ženama koje imaju kakti naše državljanstvo, tu u Hrvatskoj se prijave kao "kućne pomoćnice", žive u drugoj državi i primaju porodiljne naknade?
> 
> Nikada plaćale porez, nikada nikakve doprinose!
> 
> Što mislite koliko tako novaca odlazi?
> 
> ...


Minimalne možda jesu, ali nikakve poreze, ali izjednačene su s majkama koje žive i rade ovdje.

Naravno, onda primaju i doplatke za djecu.

Ja znam jednu, koja je rodila 4 djece i od toga živi.

Ja znam

----------


## pepi

> Ja znam


greška.Sorry

----------


## Deaedi

Nažalost, zlouporaba socijalnih prava je uvijek bilo i biti ce. 

No, bit je u delimitiranju, odnosni vecem limitu za porodiljne naknade, jer najteze je spast sa "konja na magarca".  I to onda kad ti najpotrebnije.

----------


## pepi

> Nažalost, zlouporaba socijalnih prava je uvijek bilo i biti ce. 
> 
> No, bit je u delimitiranju, odnosni vecem limitu za porodiljne naknade, jer najteze je spast sa "konja na magarca".  I to onda kad ti najpotrebnije.


Deaedi  :Kiss:

----------


## petarpan

> Ma nije stvar samo u prosvjedu.
> Stvar je samo u tome koliko se ljudi spremno zauzeti za nešto, a koliko je onih koji su spremni kukati, ali nisu spremni apsolutno ništa napraviti.
> 
> Kao što je ivarica rekla, postoji i civilno društvo. I Roda kao dio njega.
> 
> Primjera radi - direktan povod osivanja Rode bilo je upravo smanjivanje rodiljnih naknada (čuvena 2001. godina i naknada od 1.600 kn). I žene su se pobunile. Da, i prosvjedovale pred Saborom, ali napravile i masu drugih stvari. Između ostalog i ovaj forum po kojem se prepucavamo   
> 
> I ne može se reći da ništa nisu postigle i da nisu i same bile dio tih promjena. A istina je da nisu bile baš kruha gladne. Prije je bila stvar principa ono što ih je okupilo. Dajte mi moje.
> 
> ...


hvala lijepa. baš si lijepo sročila , kao da sam i sama napisala... (samo bez ovaca   :Razz:  )

----------


## petarpan

> . Po meni, nije rjesenje da drzava financira managerske ugovore.


ja sam nekak bila uvjerena da menađerski ugovori ne ulaze u tu skupinu. obzirom se radi o većinom ugovorima sa postotcima i "posebnim" klauzulama...

ili budu  ubacili i njih, pa će im gledat prosjek...vrag bi ga znao.
ma uvijek će netko kukat...

----------


## petarpan

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...550&highlight=

----------


## Gingerina

Da li netko zna da li bi se te nove nakdnade trebale odnositi samo žene koje rode od 01.01.2008 ili će se odnositi na sve zatečene rodilje/trudnice?

U Njemačkoj se prošle godine pokazalo kao "fantastičan" primjer kako žene nisu hjele roditi do nove godine da bi uhvatile veće naknade...

ja sam na porodiljnom od jučer, i nekako mislim da će mi 4250 kn biti naknada svih 6 mjeseci...

----------


## Sandrij2

> Da li netko zna da li bi se te nove nakdnade trebale odnositi samo žene koje rode od 01.01.2008 ili će se odnositi na sve zatečene rodilje/trudnice?
> 
> U Njemačkoj se prošle godine pokazalo kao "fantastičan" primjer kako žene nisu hjele roditi do nove godine da bi uhvatile veće naknade...
> 
> ja sam na porodiljnom od jučer, i nekako mislim da će mi 4250 kn biti naknada svih 6 mjeseci...


Ja mislim da će se odnositi na sve mame koje su na porodiljnom. 

U Njemačkoj je to bila jednokratna naknada, pa je logično da ako je vrijedilo od 1.1. da se i odnosi na djecu rođenu od 1.1.

----------


## Lavica80

To u Njemačkoj je izglewda sve bila laž.
Ja znam curu koja je rodila u 5 mjesecu i njie dobila NIŠTA.
Ona mi jew rekla da oni za svaki dijete dobijaju mjesečne iznose koji da djetetove 7 ili 10 godine dostignu najviše 25000Eura koliko su oni najavljivali kao jednokratnu pomoć.

----------


## Lavica80

Mislim da će se to odositi samo na mame koje rode od 01.01.2008. jer je tako bilo i s onom jednokratnom pomoći zta rođenje bebe koja je bila 1330kn, a sada je 2330kn.
Sve mi koje smo rodile u prošloj godini to nismo dobile, a tako je i s porodiljnima po kojem zakonu je dobiješ takva ti je do kraja.
Meni su tako rekli na HZZO-u.

----------


## vesna72

Teoretski, sve je moguće  :Wink:  

Izmjene 2004. obuhvatile su i one kojima je pravo po starom zakonu isteklo, pa su se mogli vratiti na porodiljni. Neke druge nisu. 

Prijedlog još nismo vidjeli, pa...

(za link na konkretan prijedlog plaćam ...kaj već pijete  :Grin:  )

----------


## Pliska

Koliko sam ja shvatila, novi zakon kači sve mame bez obzira kad su rodile. Znači ako rodite sad na jesen, od 01.01.08. imate punu plaču, a do onda limitiranu.

----------


## vidra

tako sam i ja shvatila  :/

----------


## vilma

Bembolina, nije mi bas jasno sta su ti u stvari rekli u HZZO-u. Da li se to odnosi na mame koje su rodile od 01.01.2008. ili mame koje su krenule na porodiljski od 01.01.2008. tj. da li vrijedi


> Mislim da će se to odositi samo na mame koje rode od 01.01.2008.


ili 


> tako je i s porodiljnima po kojem zakonu je dobiješ takva ti je do kraja.


naime, ja idem na porodiljski u 12 mjesecu 2007., a termin mi je u 1 mjesecu 2008.

----------


## Lavica80

> Bembolina, nije mi bas jasno sta su ti u stvari rekli u HZZO-u. Da li se to odnosi na mame koje su rodile od 01.01.2008. ili mame koje su krenule na porodiljski od 01.01.2008. tj. da li vrijedi
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Mislim da će se to odositi samo na mame koje rode od 01.01.2008.
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...


Mislila sam na porodiljnu naknadu.
One su na HZZO-u7 meni rekle da ako počneš dobivati porodiljnu po "limitiranom" zakonu tako će ti biti i do kraja.
Ma ne mora biti da je to točno jer oni puno puta ne znaju svoj posao.

----------


## Gogica 24

Pepi šta hoćeš reći da žene koje imaju više djece, imaju djecu radi porodiljnog i dječijeg???? Ja čekam četvrtu bebu, moj A je bio star nepuna 4 mj. kad sam išla raditi. Pa ti sad vidi...

----------


## vilma

hvala, bembolina.
ma da, znam da to sta je rekla neka sluzbenica ne znaci puno. neka druga bi mozda rekla drugacije...ostaje mi da se nadam.

----------


## @n@

Ja sam pitala isto u HZZO-u u Jukićevoj i gospođa mi je rekla da ona zna koliko i mi te da će sve detalje dobiti u dopisima ako se taj zakon izglasa.
Zvuči logično...

----------


## dijana76

> One su na HZZO-u7 meni rekle da ako počneš dobivati porodiljnu po "limitiranom" zakonu tako će ti biti i do kraja.
> Ma ne mora biti da je to točno jer oni puno puta ne znaju svoj posao.


nelogično.i pričaju gluposti.
2003.g. se povećala naknada za drugih 6.mj. i na to povećanje su imale pravo sve rodilje koje su u tom trenutku bile na porodiljnom.

----------


## vesna72

> Ja sam pitala isto u HZZO-u u Jukićevoj i gospođa mi je rekla da ona zna koliko i mi te da će sve detalje dobiti u dopisima* ako se taj zakon izglasa.*Zvuči logično...


Veliki pljesak gospođi na HZZO-u.  :Klap: 
Apsolutno točan odgovor   :Smile:

----------


## Juroslav

> Teoretski, sve je moguće  
> 
> Izmjene 2004. obuhvatile su i one kojima je pravo po starom zakonu isteklo, pa su se mogli vratiti na porodiljni. Neke druge nisu. 
> 
> Prijedlog još nismo vidjeli, pa...
> 
> (za link na konkretan prijedlog plaćam ...kaj već pijete  )


Nije baš link na konkretan prijedlog, ali ne moraš niti platiti nekaj: s Vladinog site-a

----------


## vesna72

Ne plaćam. Već viđeno.

Ali valjda sam tupa, pa čitam samo



> Na tom projektu, kao dijelu nacionalne populacijske politike, radi se nekoliko mjeseci, a konačni će model Vlada donijeti na osnovu analiza i izračuna koji su u tijeku", kazala je Kosor.


Btw, ni u usvojenoj populacijskoj politici nema govora o delimitaciji, već o vezanju rodiljnih naknada uz proračunsku osnovicu. Koliko se ja kužim u brojeve, čim nešto vežeš uz nešto nisi to delimitirao. Možda povećao.

A na vladinoj stranici lijepo piše:



> Delimitiranje rodiljnih naknada *značilo bi* primanje pune plaće za vrijeme rodiljnog dopusta i ženama s većom plaćom, umjesto sadašnjeg ograničenja na maksimalni iznos.


Nisu oni boldali, ja boldala  :Smile:  

Da završim citatom, gđa Kosor je



> Najavila je da će se prijedlog modela i potrebne izmjene zakona uputiti u proceduru do početka rada Sabora, odnosno do druge polovice rujna.


A to je ono kaj ja tupim. Najavila je prijedlog. Pa to ide u Sabor. Pa to oni izglasaju, ili ne izglasaju. I onda možemo konkretno   :Smile:  

Nije da sam ja protiv delimitacije, izgubih davno dobar glas derući se za nju    :Wink:  
Samo sam se naslušala previše obećanja da bi me ponijela histerija. Ja sam ti (uz to kaj sam čangrizava) i prilično realna  :Smile:

----------


## suzyem

Ja kao i Vesna, ne vjerujem ih praviše. Sjećate se one pompe s dodatkom od 500 kn za treće dijete, pa je na kraju ispalo da ih imaju samo oni koji primaju dječji doplatak, a ostali ne, iako je na početku tako zvučalo...

----------


## Vila

Ja sam na čuvanju trudnoće od 05.07. a na porodiljnom ću biti od 31.12.2007., a termin mi je 14.02.2008. Plaća mi je dok sam radila bila veća od 4250 kn. Ono što mene brine jest da li će mi nanovo obračunavati prosjek kad krenem na porodiljni na temelju zadnjih 6 plaća ili zadnjih 6 mjeseci prihoda, jer ako je riječ o prihodima ja ću zadnjih 6 mjeseci imati prosjek od 4250  s obzirom da zadnjih 6 mjeseci primam  naknadu za bolovanje. Ima li još takvih slučajeva i što mislite?

----------


## ms. ivy

trudnice s visokom plaćom, ako je neka od vas voljna o ovome reći par riječi za htv molim da mi se *hitno* javi na pp!

----------


## VedranaV

Nisam ta, nadam se da će se netko javiti.

Gledam sad, izašao je dnevni red aktualne sjednice Sabora, ali ne vidim gdje je prijedlog izmjena za rodiljne naknade, zna li netko možda koji bi se zakoni trebali promijeniti? Link je http://www.sabor.hr/Default.aspx?sec=44.

----------


## Deaedi

Malo su vremenski naknap s tim prijedlogom, zar ne...Mislim ako su izbori 25.11., a Sabor se obicno raspusta kojih mjesec dana prije izbora (koliko se sjecam), kada ce to stici izglasati? A joj nema ni prijedloga....Osim toga, uobicajeno je da prijedlozi zakona ili izmjena zakona idu na 2 citanja, osim ako idu u hitnu proceduru...A dok se formira nova garnitura Sabora, opet ce proci par mjeseci....

----------


## Deaedi

> A joj nema ni prijedloga......


Edit: A JOS nema ni prijedloga...

----------


## ninochka

samo ovo sam vidla




> PRIJEDLOG ZAKONA O IZMJENAMA I DOPUNAMA ZAKONA O PORODNOM DOPUSTU MAJKI KOJE OBAVLJAJU SAMOSTALNU DJELATNOST I NEZAPOSLENIH MAJKI - predlagatelj Klub zastupnika HSS-a, prvo čitanje, P. Z. br. 714

----------


## vrcki

hmm, baš sam ovih dana razmišljala kak su rekli staviti to u rujnu na izglasavanje i sad niš. mislim da ćemo opet ostati kratkih rukava...

----------


## icyoh

navodno da ništa od toga, nema se para

----------


## ninochka

a kaj je sa onih prvih 6 mj koji su kakti bili "riješeni". to stoji ili ni to?

----------


## vesna72

Bili su samo najavljeni

----------


## @n@

> Bili su samo najavljeni


Kako to misliš: 'samo najavljeni'? U kom smislu?

----------


## čokolada

Pa Kosorica i Sanader su "najavili" kao sigurno. Moš mislit   :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------


## vesna72

Mislim - bilo je najavljeno da će oni to riješit', a ne riješeno.

Tupim to već tjednima   :Laughing:  

Da nigdje nije pisalo "u sabosku proceduru upućen je prijedlog" - što još uvijek ništa ne riješava -, nego je samo bila najava da će oni to napraviti. Btw, sjednica počinje u srijedu, i na dnevnom redu delimitacije nema.

----------


## vidra

bilo je večeras u dnevniku htv-a nešto (i ništa) o delimitaciji. ostaje opet samo optimizam  :/

----------


## @n@

Upravo sam našla ovaj članak, možda sadrži nešto novo...
http://www.vjesnik.hr/pdf/2007%5C04%5C11%5C03A3.PDF

----------


## matsa

> Upravo sam našla ovaj članak, možda sadrži nešto novo...
> http://www.vjesnik.hr/pdf/2007%5C04%5C11%5C03A3.PDF


članak je iz travnja 2007. pa pretpostavljam da je dio tadašnje "kampanje" vladajuće nam stranke. No, ono što u njemu piše, a meni je nova informacija, jest da će Vlada taj prijedlog Saboru uputiti početkom 2008. Ako je to točno, onda je poprilično smiješno, jer je pitanje tko će biti Vlada početkom 2008. Svi dosadašnji članci koje su bili o tome govorili su kako će sadašnja HDZ-ova Vlada ovo slati na glasanje na zadnje zasjedanje Sabora, koje je danas počelo, a na čijem dnevnom redu toga nema. Pa mi se sve čini da je ovo priča za malu djecu.
No, ne gubim nadu do kraja, jer činjenica da toga nema na dnevnom redu ne mora nešto značiti, jer sam danas na radiju čula da će Vlada možda uputiti u Sabor i prijedlog rebalansa proračuna (dakle nešto što nije na dnevnom redu, a možda će staviti).

No, kako sam pesimist, već vidim Kosoricu kako kaže, kad dobijemo izbore, to odmah ide na prvu sjednicu sabora.    :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## čokolada

Kao što se može pročitati: iz šupljeg u prazno! Krajem prošle (dakle 2006.) napravili su prijedlog, a u travnju 2007.  "čvrsto su odlučili" da ga pošalju u Sabor početkom 2008. Dok se Sabor formira u tko zna kakvom sastavu i dok rasprave sva "važna" postizborna pitanja, stići će i 2009. 
Glavno da već mjesecima trabunjaju o promjenama "od 1.1.2008."
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivanka.vp

Pozdrav svim forumašicama. Prvi sam put tu!
Danas sam malo kopala po stranicama Sabora i koliko vidim Prijedlog o izmjeni zakona o obveznom zdravstv osiguranju nije na dnevnom redu.
Znači ni traga o delimitiranju porodiljnih naknada.   :? Je li netko zna šta se događa?!

----------


## @n@

Ništa, u tome i jest problem.
Pročitaj cijelu temu. 
I dobrodošla!   :Love:

----------


## pepi

glavno da je vlada neki dan potrošila, ne znam, oko 3 milijuna kuna za sigurnosne kamere  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## matsa

Postavila sam pitanje što je s time na Parliament Show-u na radiu 101, Internetom. Eh, sad, kad će oni to uzeti i za koju emisiju, ne znam...

ali čisto ono, brusim se što će kosorica biti nositeljica liste u Zagrebu za HDZ. mog glasa ne bu vidla...

----------


## limunada

Ja postavila neki dan pitanje na vladinim web stranicama. Odgovor je sljedeći:




> Poštovana gospođo Hernaut,
> 
> 
> 
> Prijedlog Ministarstva obitelji, branitelja i međugeneracijske solidarnosti za izmjene i dopune Zakona o obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju temeljem kojih bi rodilje, korisnice obveznog rodiljnog dopusta do šestog mjeseca života djeteta, primale puni iznos osnovice za obračun naknade, odnosno plaće, dobio je potporu Ministarstva zdravstva i socijalne skrbi te drugih nadležnih tijela. 
> 
> 
> 
> Za očekivati je da će najavljeno ukidanje ograničenja za isplatu naknade plaće za vrijeme korištenja obveznog rodiljnog dopusta stupiti na snagu u 2008. godini. Nadalje, kako je riječ o socijalnim okolnostima koje su od osobitog interesa za društvo, predložena izmjena Zakona o obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju primijenit će se na sve zatečene i buduće korisnice/ke ovog prava.
> ...



Ono "za očekivati je" mi je najgore od svega.   :Evil or Very Mad:  Optimizam mi je naglo splasnuo, a baš sam se nadala tome. Sad mi, čini se,  samo preostaje moratorij na stambeni kredit.  :/

----------


## ivanka.vp

Bog, ja sam danas iz ministarstva dobila mail istog sadržaja kao i vaš. Mislim da od toga ne bude ništa!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Brokvica

Ja sam na na svoj upit Vladi dobila danas *identican* odgovor. 

Neka samo procitaju sto su rekli, ima na stranicama od Vlade clanak od 08/08 gdje jasno pise:

_Potpredsjednica Vlade Jadranka Kosor potvrdila je danas Hini da će se od 1. siječnja iduće godine primijeniti model delimitiranja rodiljnih naknada._

_Najavila je da će se prijedlog modela i potrebne izmjene zakona uputiti u proceduru do početka rada Sabora, odnosno do druge polovice rujna._

Niti je prijedlog zakona u Saboru, niti u odgovoru pise od kojeg ce se datuma u 2008. primjenjivati zakon, 31/12 mozda?

Mrzim kad me se laze, posebno za ovakve vazne stvari u svrhu vlastite promidzbe.

Osim toga, ne mogu oni nista ni obecavati za 2008., Sabor se raspusta, a uskoro su izbori.

----------


## icyoh

Užasno me nervira ovakvo izmotavanje - ako su znali da nema novaca nisu trebali ništa niti najavljivati. To mi je neodgovorno (u najmanju ruku). A da mi je ministrica i bila simpatična sad više i ne bi bila

----------


## matsa

> Ja postavila neki dan pitanje na vladinim web stranicama. Odgovor je sljedeći:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poštovana gospođo Hernaut,
> 
> ...


bogme ću se i ja morati baviti moratorijem. samo sada, off topic, saznajem da svejedno obračunavaju kamate, ako ne produžiš trajanje kredita  za toliko koliko traje moratorij, ili ako ne pristaneš da ti kasnije rata bude nešto veća, jer u kraćem roku moraš vratiti kredit (bar to piše po forumu za RBA)

----------


## icyoh

matsa da li je to provjereno? ja za mjesec i po uzimam moratorij u RBA, a nisu mi to tako objasnili. može i pp

----------


## mamma san

*matsa, icyoh* imate otvoreno hrpu topica o moratoriju! 
Molim vas da o tome ne raspravljate na ovom topicu!!!   :Mad:

----------


## icyoh

žao mi je   :Smile:

----------


## zara

ja sam nekidan pitanje o delimitiranju uputila direktno Kosorici, njenom PR-u i na općenitu adresu ministarstva obitelji i od nikoga ni glasa

----------


## bilbo

*zara*, svaka cast! ako ipak stigne kakav kurtoazni odgovor - javi nam

----------


## petarpan

> ja sam nekidan pitanje o delimitiranju uputila direktno Kosorici, njenom PR-u i na općenitu adresu ministarstva obitelji i od nikoga ni glasa


i *alanat* je postavila pitanje još 22.kolovoza i još nije dobila odgovor... :/

----------


## icyoh

meni se sve čini da ćemo morati preimenovati ovaj topic u "kako preživjeti porodijski s 4000, tj 2000kn"   :Smile:  

btw, poslala sam i ja jučer upit našoj ministrici. Iako me sve strah kak će mi odgovoriti, kaže mi kolegica da oni znaju odgovarati na mailove građana.

----------


## Trini

> Nadalje, kako je riječ o socijalnim okolnostima koje su od osobitog interesa za društvo, predložena izmjena Zakona o obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju primijenit će se na sve zatečene i buduće korisnice/ke ovog prava.


Mene zanima jel ovo znaci da ce, u slucaju da nekim cudom (recimo, ako Bog da i sl.  8) ) SAMO ZA PRIMJER, Zakon stupi na snagu 1.1.2008. - on vrijediti i za zene koje su rodile u 2007. godini i jos im nije isteklo prvih sest mjeseci porodiljnog?

----------


## @n@

Mi to znamo koliko i ti. I jednako nas zanima.
 :Sad:

----------


## matsa

> Nadalje, kako je riječ o socijalnim okolnostima koje su od osobitog interesa za društvo, predložena izmjena Zakona o obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju primijenit će se na sve zatečene i buduće korisnice/ke ovog prava.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Mene zanima jel ovo znaci da ce, u slucaju da nekim cudom (recimo, ako Bog da i sl.  8) ) SAMO ZA PRIMJER, Zakon stupi na snagu 1.1.2008. - on vrijediti i za zene koje su rodile u 2007. godini i jos im nije isteklo prvih sest mjeseci porodiljnog?


Čudo bi trebalo biti da Vlada po hitnom postupku ovo pošalje na sjednicu Sabora koja je trenutno u tijeku i da svi za to glasaju odmah i puste. A kako se iz Vladinog pitijskog odgovora gore može iščitati, oni to neće sada pustiti. Tako da je zaista bolje staviti topic "100 načina kako preživjeti s 4000 kuna". A kada bi se to čudo i desilo, vjerujem da bi se primjenjivalo na sve one koji su 1.1.2008. na porodiljnom. inače bi bilo vrlo diskriminativno.

----------


## @n@

> Tako da je zaista bolje staviti topic "100 načina kako preživjeti s 4000 kuna".


Malo je nezahvalno ovako govoriti. Najveća većina žena u Hrvatskoj može samo sanjati o plaći te visine. Nažalost...

----------


## matsa

> Tako da je zaista bolje staviti topic "100 načina kako preživjeti s 4000 kuna".
> 			
> 		
> 
> Malo je nezahvalno ovako govoriti. Najveća većina žena u Hrvatskoj može samo sanjati o plaći te visine. Nažalost...


to ne znači da se moram osjećati krivom što ja imam više i da se ne moram boriti za više. žao mi je što je tako, kako je u ovoj državi, zbog drugih, naravno, ali ne sramim se toga da mi je samo kredit za stan 6,000 kuna i da naravno da bi mi bilo važno da se to delimitira. S obzirom na ogromne iznose poreza i doprinosa koje plaćam ovoj državi mislim da to i zaslužujem.

----------


## twin

Ja se slažem s tobom matsa. Ja sam se za svoju plaću itekako izborila i da bi došla do nazovi boljeg imovnog stanja sam grijala stolicu godinama. Da ne govorim koliko su moji ulagali u mene. I ne smatram da imam previsoku plaću i glupo mi je spuštati glavu o pod kad se o tome priča. Ispada da mi je neugodno. Suosjećam sa ostalima utoliko što mi je žao kad netko nije adekvatno plaćen ali kako postoje razlučita zvanja i zanimanja, tako postoje i razlike u njihovim plaćama. Teško se mirim time koliko iznosi moja porodiljna naknada, koju nazivam sramotnom. Prisiljava nas da se vratimo ranije na posao i da imamo jedno do dvoje djece u najboljem slučaju. Žalosno.

----------


## @n@

Ma nemojte me pogrešno shvatiti.   :Love:  I ja spadam u grupu viših od 4.250, ne radi se o tome.
Samo sam htjela reći da mi se čini nekak... ne znam... nepristojnim valjda, naglašavati ono: "kako preživjeti s 4000 kn?!". Zato što najveća većina populacije kod nas valjda samo s tim i preživljava i previše je cura koje su isto grijale stolicu i ne-znam-što-sve-ne radile da bi imale višu plaću, pa nemaju. Mnoge čak ni posao...   :Sad:  
Nije 4000 kn mala lova danas.

----------


## ninochka

> Nije 4000 kn mala lova danas.


je ako ti je kredit toliko. a toliko ti je jer možeš. i sada te netko zakida  :/ 

a sramit se jer možeš...ja neću. ne jedem niš manje jer u Africi gladuju..koliko god paralela zvučala bezosjećajno

----------


## vidra

... iz većih plaća izdvaja se SVAKI mjesec VIŠE ... i za porodiljne  8)

----------


## luce st

ovo me tako ljuti   :Evil or Very Mad:  
ne mogu vjerovati

a onda bi teta pašteta još htjela naše glasove. 

Mogu ja shvatiti da država nema novčića za sve, čak i to da političari moraju muljati, ali tako otvoreno lagati   :Mad:  

U jednom trenutku sam se pitala da li se što može napraviti. A onda zaključila da sa svojim temperamentom i živciranjem mogu jedino naškoditi bebici, i a njemu samo treba mamino strpljenje, ljubav i mlijeko, a da ga za ostalo nije briga. Najmanje teta pašteta

A moja tiha osveta - čini što možeš - kako sam u državnoj firmi, i još uvijek radim, mislim da ću početi polagano markirati sa posla bez grižnje savjesti, i kad bebač napuni 6 mj, vratiti se na posao, ali poprilično markirati. Pa da vidimo tko će mi se usuditi što reći....

 :Love:

----------


## vidra

malo sam googlala rodiljnje naknade+2008 i čitaa neke druge forume šta mi je izbacilo, među ostalim i neki o politici. pa tamo mnogi vjeruju da će jadranka i društvo to uvalit pred sabor u zadnji tren prije raspuštanja, pa će se izglasat, a ona uslikat za sve novine i time jer je u zadnji tren dobit i ekstra pozornost medija i javnosti.
ne znam šta bi mislila  :/

----------


## matsa

> malo sam googlala rodiljnje naknade+2008 i čitaa neke druge forume šta mi je izbacilo, među ostalim i neki o politici. pa tamo mnogi vjeruju da će jadranka i društvo to uvalit pred sabor u zadnji tren prije raspuštanja, pa će se izglasat, a ona uslikat za sve novine i time jer je u zadnji tren dobit i ekstra pozornost medija i javnosti.
> ne znam šta bi mislila  :/


nada umire posljednja.  :/

----------


## @n@

Ne vjerujem u to. Zar ne treba proći dva čitanja da bi se izglasalo??
Uostalom, oni sad imaju _važnijih_ tema od nas...

----------


## ninochka

mogu staviti po hitnom postupku. sve se može kad su izbori   :Wink:

----------


## vidra

ja bi odma glasala za ninočku   :Predaja:

----------


## ninochka

a ja bi odma delimitirala naknade   :Laughing:

----------


## Angie75

Ljudi!!! Danas u Novom listu piše da se ovaj prijedlog već nalazi u paketu prijedloga koje će zastupnici dobiti na izglasavanje do raspuštanja izbora!

----------


## aqua

Samo sam htjela dodati informaciju oko prosječne plaće koju sam danas vidla: "Prosječna neto plaća u Zagrebu za srpanj ove godine iznosila je 5.839 kuna". Znam da je u Zg-u najveća prosječna plaća, ali nas je i na forumu najviše iz zg-a. Pa uz ovu brojku 4.000 više ne izgleda tako puno..

A još da dodam komentar nekog bliskog hdz-u, da će delimitacija vjerojatno biti, ali ako hdz ne prođe na izborima, može se komotno za mjesec dana ponovo staviti (tako je bilo i jednom ranije kad su .. smanjili naknade). (inače uopće nisam stranački opredjeljena, da ne bi bilo da nekog zagovaram)

----------


## zara

SAD ASM CULA DA JE TO NA DANASNJEM DNEVNOM REDU!!!!!

----------


## zara

A da li neko zna kako ce se onda racunati visina naknade za trudnice koje ce prije kraja godine krenuti na PD? Ja konkretno otvaram porodiljni 19.10. Oce li mi uzimat u prosjek i ta 2 mjeseca naknada ili ce mi uzimat placu dok sam radila? Tu bi mogao biti z...

----------


## vilma

navodno ima nesto u danasnjnem jutarnjem, da ce ic u sabor po hitnom postupku,za prvih 6 mjeseci, drugih 6 ostaju po starom,ne stignem sad trazit...

----------


## vidra

o cure, koje lijepe vijesti (opet   :Rolling Eyes:  )... ja se opet nadam    :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## icyoh

vow koje krasne vijesti, ako su istinite   :Smile:  
iako mi je to malo predobro...neću se opet veseliti..idem sada tražiti jutarnji pa stavim link ako nađem nešto

vezano uz 4000kn - to je nezaposlenom studentu velika lova, no meni ne znači puno kad uzmem da mi kredit za stan dođe 7000kn. Uz to, nisam se bezveze školovala i educirala tolike godine i ubijala na poslu za ovaj položaj i plaću da bi mi ju srezali na četvrtinu u vrijeme kada mi novac najviše treba

----------


## icyoh

našla članak u jutarnjem (ne uspjevam staviti link) - kopiram uvod  :Smile:  
_ZAGREB - Vlada će sa sjednice u četvrtak uputiti u saborsku proceduru izmjene Zakona o zdravstvenom osiguranju kojim će od Nove godine delimitirati porodiljne naknade tijekom prvih šest mjeseci porodiljnog dopusta. 

Naknade će u tom vremenu biti jednake iznosu pune ženine plaće bez sadašnjeg ograničenja od maksimalnih 4257 kuna. Iako se najavljivalo da bi se moglo delimitirati i drugih šest mjeseci dopusta, to se za sada neće dogoditi već će situacija ostati jednaka sadašnjoj: naknada će iznositi makismalno 2500 kuna._

----------


## vilma

ni ja nisam uspjela staviti link, ali ovo mi je najbolji dio:

_...Izmjene Zakona trebale bi stupiti na snagu sa 1. siječnjem 2008., a Sabor ima još deset dana, odnosno do kraja ovog zasjedanja, da ih prihvati. 

Najvjerojatnije će biti prihvaćene konsenzusom jer je teško očekivati da bi, mjesec dana uoči izbora, bilo koja stranka glasala protiv ovog izrazito popularnog poteza._

----------


## zara

direktno od saborskog zastupnika saznajem da nema danas nista od toga, navodno su danas na programu izmjene obiteljskog zakona

----------


## medusa

baš se čudim....  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## vilma

pa, po ovome sto pise u jutarnjem taj prijedlog ni nije trebalo bit u saboru danas. danas je sjednica vlade sa koje se prijedlog upucuje u sabor. no, naravno ne treba se jos veselit.

----------


## @n@

Cimaju nas, cimaju... al' ajde, bar se nadamo.  :D

----------


## Vila

Pročitala sam dva članka u Novom listu i jedan u Jutarnjem, te ono što ovdje niste spomenuli, naknada za vrijeme komplikacija u trudnoći ostaje ista, s gornjim limitom, a prvih 6 mjeseci po rođenju ide prosjek plaće.

----------


## suzyem

Evo sad je bilo u vjestima Nove da će danas Sabor početi raspravu  :D 
Ali meni nije jasno, ako će drugih 6 mjeseci ostati 2500,00 kn, što je s nama koje smo 3 godine na porodiljnom? Ništa od onih 3000?

----------


## ivanka.vp

Pogotovo zato što mi je dosta onih koje kažu da mi žene s većom plaćom malo vidimo kako većina u Hrvatskoj preživljava. E pa većina nije studirala 6 godina plus godina volontiranja pripravničkog staža i sad bila odvojena od obitelji na specijalizaciji u Zagrebu i to 4 godine (živimo u manjem gradu)!!! Znate koliko to košta (stan, hrana, put svaki vikend doma i nedjeljom navečer nazad)! Naravno tu je kredit za stan u našem gradu,a muž ima manju plaću!
Da se bar ovo ostvari. Navijam svim silama!!!

----------


## vesna72

Ova rasprava nije danas na Saboru, nego na Vladi. I sjednica je u toku.

----------


## vilma

tek sam sad skuzila da su rode u utorak poslale pismo vladi. necu se prerano nadat ali nesto se ipak pokrenulo.hvala  :Naklon:

----------


## Brokvica

Sjednica je gotova, evo linka sa prijedlogom izmjene zakona

http://www.vlada.hr/hr/content/download/30375/413971/file/264-05.pdf[/url]

----------


## vesna72

Prvih 6 mjeseci. I to je početak.

----------


## buca

to je to, dakle...
i to će mi puno značiti

----------


## vesna72

To je to tek kad prođe i Sabor.

----------


## dinosaur

Super vijesti.
U tekstu kaže "Ovaj Zakon objavit će se u NN, a stupa na snagu 01. siječnja 2008. godine.
Mislim da je odluka na Saboru samo formalnost, jer ipak izbori se bliže...

----------


## icyoh

eh danas svaki put kad otvorim ovaj topic se razveselim   :Smile:

----------


## čokolada

Mene je MM sav uzbuđen zvao iz auta da upravo sluša vijesti i da ću 12 mjeseci primati punu plaću   :Laughing:  .
(što je babi milo...)

----------


## čokolada

nadam se da je Vlada pročitala i moje bijesne mailove   :Grin:

----------


## green eyes

U početku kada se tek počelo govoriti o tom novom određivanju visine porodiljnih naknada, bila sam sretna poput većine vas na ovom forumu.
Naime, prvobitna ideja je bila kako bi kroz čitav porodiljni, naknada bila u iznosu pune plaće. S time bi bili svi zadovoljni.
Sada sam totalno razočarana,jer ovaj zakon ide na ruku samo onima sa višim plaćama. Dakle, tko ima više - daj mu još više. Tako je oduvijek bilo.
Mnoge od vas ste iskritizirale onog demografa s početka priče,ali ustvari ispada upravo tako: da su djeca bolje plaćenih majki vrijednija od ostalih.
Ako sam dobro shvatila, radi se o 5200 majki.
Smatram ovo sramotnim! Ipak u ovoj zemlji ima više majki s plaćom manjom od 4250 kn. Pravednije bi bilo da svi imamo porodiljni plaćeni u punom iznosu, a ne da onih drugih 6 mjeseci bude 2500 kn.
Vladi je valjda vaša naknada za prvih 6 mjeseci previše, pa je zato drugih 6 mjeseci tako malo. Većina će vas se vjerojatno iz tog razloga nakon 6 mjeseci i vratiti na posao. Meni je dijete daleko važnije,pa namjeravam ostati do kraja. No, po mome bi bilo daleko pravednije da postoji jedinstvena porodiljna za sve i točka! Pa sada ako sam koga uvrijedila, pardon! Tako se trenutno osjećam i izražavam svoje mišljenje.

----------


## čokolada

:/  Po tom principu mogli bismo naširoko razvezati i o pravednosti plaća...zašto SSS u Gradskom poglavarstvu ima plaću puno veću od magistra znanosti na Sveučilištu i sl.
Ili, još gore, zašto nezaposlena majka prima veću naknadu od one zaposlene na pola radnog vremena.

----------


## čokolada

A naravno da bi bilo krasno kad bi svi imali plaćen puni iznos svih 12 mjeseci.

----------


## icyoh

> Mnoge od vas ste iskritizirale onog demografa s početka priče,ali ustvari ispada upravo tako: da su djeca bolje plaćenih majki vrijednija od ostalih.


To nitko nije spomenuo, barem ja tako ne mislim. O pravednosti plaća možemo raspravljati do sutra i nećemo se složiti. No moja poanta je da sam se ja teško namučila za svoju plaću, smatram da ju zavrijeđujem i želim ju zadržati na porodijskom.
Puno je više žena s plaćom manjom od 4000KN??? A gle, isto tako je puno više žena koje su se školovale 3god. od onih koje su se školovale preko 12god. (ne brojim osnovnu šk.)

----------


## cokolina

http://www.net.hr/vijesti/page/2007/10/04/0030006.html

----------


## Marsupilami

> Sada sam totalno razočarana,jer ovaj zakon ide na ruku samo onima sa višim plaćama. Dakle, tko ima više - daj mu još više. Tako je oduvijek bilo.


Kada je tako bilo?
Trenutni zakon pokazuje bas suprotnu sliku.
Moja je placa bila 2500 kn i cijeli porodiljni sam imala naknadu u visini svoje place.
Sto je sa majkama koje imaju vecu placu od toga?
Sto to tocne one jadne dobiju "jos vise"? 
Daj si molim te ponovno razmisli kako je kome?  :Wink: 




> Mnoge od vas ste iskritizirale onog demografa s početka priče,ali ustvari ispada upravo tako: da su djeca bolje plaćenih majki vrijednija od ostalih.
> Ako sam dobro shvatila, radi se o 5200 majki.
> Smatram ovo sramotnim! Ipak u ovoj zemlji ima više majki s plaćom manjom od 4250 kn. Pravednije bi bilo da svi imamo porodiljni plaćeni u punom iznosu, a ne da onih drugih 6 mjeseci bude 2500 kn.



Koliko sam ja shvatila tvoj post, ti si krivo shvatila par stvari.
Prvo, zena dobiva NAKNADU PLACE.
Dakle na svom radnom mjestu dobivala bi placu zbog svog rada, a ne zato sto ima djecu.

Drugo: prvih 6 mjeseci bi majka imala punu naknadu place (bez obzira na iznos) a drugih 6 mjeseci sve majke bi i dalje imale maximalno 2500 kn, kao i prije.
Shvacas li sada zasto je nepravedno to sto govoris?
Svi mi smo podredili zivot svome standardu.
Ja sam navikla na svoju placu od 2500kn i znam zivjeti s njom, ali zena koja je navikla na primanja od 7000kn, podredila je svoj standard tom iznosu i savrseno je jasno da su te zene zakinute, kao i djecica.






> Vladi je valjda vaša naknada za prvih 6 mjeseci previše, pa je zato drugih 6 mjeseci tako malo. Većina će vas se vjerojatno iz tog razloga nakon 6 mjeseci i vratiti na posao. Meni je dijete daleko važnije,pa namjeravam ostati do kraja. No, po mome bi bilo daleko pravednije da postoji jedinstvena porodiljna za sve i točka! Pa sada ako sam koga uvrijedila, pardon! Tako se trenutno osjećam i izražavam svoje mišljenje.


Ajme ajme, kako zalosno, ova izjava je prestrasna   :Sad:  
Zelis reci da majke koje se nakon 6 mjeseci vracaju na posao ne vole svoju djecu???
Pa vracaju se bas zato, jer ih vole, jer kada se ne bi vratile djete bi im bilo gladno zeno draga.
Pa jel ti znas kakav je to shock?
Zamisli samo primjer, kada bi npr. placa bila 7000kn, zena za prvih 6 mjeseci porodiljnog dopusta ostaje bez 2750kn kucnog budzeta.
Nakon 6 mjeseci taj budzet se jos smanjuje i u konacnici je razlika u  4500 kn prihoda.
Jel ti shvacas sto to znaci?

Nitko njima nije dao njihove place zbog lijepih ociju, te zene su se godinama skolovale i ulagale u sebe i svoje znanje i zavrijedile su svoje place, a kada nakon svih tih godina ulaganja u sebe osnuju obitelj onda ih se kazni, to je sramotno   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Vila

> Sjednica je gotova, evo linka sa prijedlogom izmjene zakona
> 
> http://www.vlada.hr/hr/content/download/30375/413971/file/264-05.pdf[/url]



U ovom prijedlogu na kraju kod Odredaba stoji da se puna plaća odnosi i na komplikacije. Kako ste vi to shvatili?

----------


## TataSt

> U početku kada se tek počelo govoriti o tom novom određivanju visine porodiljnih naknada, bila sam sretna poput većine vas na ovom forumu.
> Naime, prvobitna ideja je bila kako bi kroz čitav porodiljni, naknada bila u iznosu pune plaće. S time bi bili svi zadovoljni.
> Sada sam totalno razočarana,jer ovaj zakon ide na ruku samo onima sa višim plaćama. Dakle, tko ima više - daj mu još više. Tako je oduvijek bilo.
> Mnoge od vas ste iskritizirale onog demografa s početka priče,ali ustvari ispada upravo tako: da su djeca bolje plaćenih majki vrijednija od ostalih.
> Ako sam dobro shvatila, radi se o 5200 majki.
> Smatram ovo sramotnim! Ipak u ovoj zemlji ima više majki s plaćom manjom od 4250 kn. Pravednije bi bilo da svi imamo porodiljni plaćeni u punom iznosu, a ne da onih drugih 6 mjeseci bude 2500 kn.
> Vladi je valjda vaša naknada za prvih 6 mjeseci previše, pa je zato drugih 6 mjeseci tako malo. Većina će vas se vjerojatno iz tog razloga nakon 6 mjeseci i vratiti na posao. Meni je dijete daleko važnije,pa namjeravam ostati do kraja. No, po mome bi bilo daleko pravednije da postoji jedinstvena porodiljna za sve i točka! Pa sada ako sam koga uvrijedila, pardon! Tako se trenutno osjećam i izražavam svoje mišljenje.


Oprosti ali prvo se dobro informiraj pa onda kritiziraj. Naravno da ni ovih 5200 majki koje ce dobivat vecu porodiljnu naknadu nije u popunosti zadovoljno sa ovim prijedlogom i sve se, siguran sam, slažu sa tobom da bi se plače trebala delimitizirati za svih 12 mjeseci. Vladu ovaj potez košta 8,6miljuna kuna mjesečno (103,2milje godišnje) dok bi ih delimitiranje porodiljne naknade za cijelu godinu svim zenama to koštalo 360milja kuna misecno. Prema tome ovo im je bilo najjeftinije rješenje i trebaš biti ogorčena na ovu vladu a ne na žene koje su se dobro namučile da bi zarađivale veće plače.
I da....ti si jedina kojoj je dijete daleko važnije od visine naknade  :Rolling Eyes:  , misliš da se mojoj ženi (ili bilo kojoj) lako vratit na posao posli 6 miseci?
Jeli znaš koliko kalkulacija smo napravili pokušavajući izvest da ona ostane svih godinu dana ali jednostavno se nemoze. 4 puta manja naknade uz iste kredite jednostavno nije izvedivo! I tu si ti u daleko boljem položaju jer razlika izmedju pune porodiljne naknade i ove limitirane je znatno manja pa se lakše i prilagodit.

----------


## ivanka.vp

No, ja još jedan put izražavam svoje zadovoljstvo i sreću da ću barem prvih 6 mjeseci biti mirna  što se financija tiče za vrijeme porodiljnog!
Što se tiče onoga što su neke spomenule "Tko ima više daj mu još", to nikako ne stoji, jer dok sam se ja znojila na faksu takve su izlazile i zabavljale se. Ja sam na faksu morala i raditi, jer sam dijete radničke klase ( tata lučki radnik, a mama čistačica), pa sam uspjela završiti medicinu prije roka, i uopće nemam grižnju savjesti zbog svoje plaće, da je barem još veća. Naravno da bi mi bilo drago da svi imaju veće plaće, ali to jednostavno nije nigdje na svijetu tako!

----------


## TataSt

Da li ste razmišljale da se vlada u IPO-u HTa svjesno odrekla 2 milijarde kuna a da bi im za delimitiranje porodiljne naknade za svih godinu dana trebalo 360 miljuna? Šta se Kosorica nije izborila za cijenu dionica od bar 280kn pa da se zaradi tih 500 milijuna više od čega bi se mogle isplatiti porodiljne naknade za idućih godinu i pol?

Ma po meni bi bilo bolje da je osta limit od 4250kn ali za cijelu godinu! BAr bi to u mojem slučaju puno više pomoglo bez obzira šta je ženina plača 2 puta veća  od 4250kn. Samo drage moje to bi ih isto puno više koštalo nego ovo pa sad razmislite da li svoju ljutnju treba uputit prema ovih 5200 majki koje imaju veliku plaču ili prema onome ko je ovakvu odluku osmislio i donio!!!

----------


## vidra

*Marsupilami*, ti si to tako lijepo objasnila uime svih nas koji imamo (na sreću) veću plaću. tim više što ti nisi jedna od nas. drago mi je da postoje razumne i nezavidne žene poput tebe. 
jer, mene vrijeđa post *green eyesa*, jer ona ne zna da ja od svojih 7200 svaki mjesec jako puno izdvajam za socijalna i ina davanja, pa me nije sram očekivati jednom nešto i od države.
u tih 7200 utrošene su godine mog školovanja, izdvajanja roditelja za smještaj i hranu u drugom gradu, činjenica da ima manje staža od žena koje su počele raditi nakon srednje...
za tih 7200 ne mjesec, radim posao bez radnog vremena, po pet dana ne spavam kući već po, često i hladnim, hotelima, glava mi je u torbi jer sam stalno na terenu i u autu, za tih 7200 moj radni tjedan nije 40h, već 13h na dan, za tih 7200 sam si uzela za pravo dignuti stambeni kredit, a isto tako, radi tih 7200 očekujem da moje dijete ima život kao da ja i radim.
draga moja zelenooka forumašice, ne želim prepirku, ali možda se i ti jednog dana nađeš među sretnicama kojoj će se dignuti plaća. možda bi ti, barem radi takve mogućnosti, trebalo biti drago da su naknade dignute na punu plaću rodilje.
e, i ja se ne mislim vratiti raditi nakon 6 mjeseci premda će mi naknada biti manja od rate kredita. štedit ću ko luda ovih prvih pola godine da mom djetetu pružim najbolje. neću se vratiti jer tu malu curicu želim i dojiti što više, a budem li se vratila na svojih 7200 ostat će bez toga jer za tu plaću ja opet moram raditi 13 sati na dan i po pola tjedna izbivati iz kuće.
zato se još jednom duboko klanjam Marsupilami   :Naklon:

----------


## icyoh

Meni baš ne bi bilo pošteno da je limit svima 4250kn za cijelu godinu. Jer ako ćemo najiskrenije, ovako će SVI barem 6mj. imati naknadu u visini plaće (tj. svi će biti ravnopravni barem po tome da im naknada ovisi isključivo o visini plaće koje zarade)
A na način " 4250kn svima za 1god" opet "diskriminiraš" žene s (vrlo) visokim primanjima

ma možemo se mi do sutra prepucavati, ko nas pita kakve će naknade biti   :Smile:

----------


## apricot

> ma možemo se mi do sutra prepucavati, ko nas pita kakve će naknade biti


a što misliš, da je do limitacije došlo zato što se Vladi tako dopalo?

Čini se da je Netko (  :Wink:  ) ipak dooobro poradio na tome.
Dakle, pita nas se.
I zato, nikada nema odustajanja.

----------


## Sandrij2

> Ma po meni bi bilo bolje da je osta limit od 4250kn ali za cijelu godinu! BAr bi to u mojem slučaju puno više pomoglo bez obzira šta je ženina plača 2 puta veća  od 4250kn. Samo drage moje to bi ih isto puno više koštalo nego ovo pa sad razmislite da li svoju ljutnju treba uputit prema ovih 5200 majki koje imaju veliku plaču ili prema onome ko je ovakvu odluku osmislio i donio!!!


Ovako bi i meni više odgovaralo. 
Pa da se barem malo podignuo limit s onih 2500kn. 
I mene su k'o nožem pogodile riječi *Green eyes*, ali neću ponavljati ono što je već napisano. Koliko je moju obitelj stajalo moje školovanje, koliko sam se ja kancelarija načistila i podova naribala, trčeći drito s predavanja... i mogla bih još nabrajati, ali neću, jer moj izbor je bio školovati se da mi jednom bude bolje.

----------


## @n@

Ajmo, naknadiceeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## vrcki

unatoč tome što mi je plača kojih 300-tinjak kn veća od naknade i što ću roditi prije 1. 1. 2008. kažem juuuupiii za delimitaciju!

----------


## suzyem

Dobro, jel zna tko što je s nama koje smo tri godine na porodiljnom? Hoće li se nama povisiti s ovih 1600 kn?

----------


## @n@

Suzyem, predlažem da nazoveš HZZO. Ne vjerujem da ti to itko od nas zna. Meni se čini (po nekoj logici stvari) da je i vama prvih 6 mjeseci više, a ostalo... sića.  :/ 
Nadam se da sam u krivu.  :Love:

----------


## suzyem

Da, ali da li je nama onda ostatak od 2,5 godina porodiljnog 2500?
Joj, neću dočekati jutro da nazovem   :Grin:

----------


## @n@

Ajde, držim ti fige!

----------


## vidra

i ja   :Kiss:

----------


## Mirta30

upravo je bio prilog na HTV2  :D

----------


## fjora

> Sada sam totalno razočarana,jer ovaj zakon ide na ruku samo onima sa višim plaćama. Dakle, tko ima više - daj mu još više. Tako je oduvijek bilo.
> Mnoge od vas ste iskritizirale onog demografa s početka priče,ali ustvari ispada upravo tako: da su djeca bolje plaćenih majki vrijednija od ostalih.


  :shock:    :Sad:  

stvarno ne razumjem ovakav stav, umjesto da ti je drago da i žene koje su uspješne, i imaju sreće da imaju veća primanja mogu i na porodiljskom organizirati svoj život normalno,...

evo uzmimo ovaj primjer - nije u svakoj obitelji muž onaj koji ima viša primanja recimo da on zarađuje oko 2000, žena oko 10000, kad ona ode na porodiljski oni padaju na 6200 odnosno 4500 u drugih 6.mjeseci- što znači da su se njihova primanja upola i više smanjila, a u drugom slučaju žena ima 4000, a muž 8000, i oni ostaju na istome, gledajući zajedničke prihode oba dva para su možda digli kredit za stan, kupili auto, i željeli dijete, ali jedni mogu nastaviti normalan život, a drugi ne mogu, zato je to DISKRIMINACIJA žena,...

----------


## icyoh

sad ću ja pitati glupo pitanje, ali nisam baš u toku, došla sam s puta juče tek iza 11 pa nisam vidjela dnevnik - da li je ovo definitivno ili opet neki prijedlog?
da se ne zdeprimiram ako ne bude ništa

Apricot ciljala sam na to da se nas 3,4 možemo do sutra prepucavati da li je bolje delimitirati plaće prvih 6mj. ili svima dati 4250kn za 1god. Meni paše ovako, drugom onako i nećemo se nikad složiti oko toga. Ali nakraju vlada odlučuje što će od toga dvoje biti, ne (osobno) ja ili netko drugi. Bitno je da se počne delimitirati barem nešto - ali imam dojam da je to više stvar predizborne utrke nego stvarnog pritiska javnosti. jer pritisak za delimit traje dosta dugo, a zamisli čuda stvari se počnu dešavati prije izbora. Kaj si ti mene napala?   :Razz:

----------


## apricot

napala?!
ne, samo hoću reći kako ne smijemo misliti da nekolicina ne može donijeti promjene.
prizivam aktivistički duh!

----------


## cisko-kid@net.hr

da se nadovežem na vaše  postove.moje mišljenje je da je sve ovo jedna velika farsa što se tiče zakona  u ovoj državi.sramotno je da se uopće degradira rodilje po primanjima.to što su donijeli taj zakon,to je sve prdizborna kampanja.i slažem se sa green eyes (lova se na lovu ljepi).

----------


## Angie75

> i slažem se sa green eyes (lova se na lovu ljepi).


A to što se od većih plaća više odvaja i veći su i porezi, to ne želite vidjeti?

----------


## cisko-kid@net.hr

A to što se od većih plaća više odvaja i veći su i porezi, to ne želite vidjeti?[/quote]

kako god okreneš sirotinjo i bogu si teška.to što više platiš porez opet imaš veću plaću.standard je u hrvatskoj disaster,ljudi preživljavaju sa zaduživanjem jer nas male pritišću sa svih strana.donose se neki apsurdni zakoni.tako je to kod nas.šta je sa slabo imućnijim rodiljama ili koje su na socijalnom?normalno je da svako misli samo na svoje interese. :shock:

----------


## icyoh

Zar nitko ne zna da li je ovo sigurno ili preizborni trik??? Kaj su rekli na Dnevniku?

Joj gluposti, shvaćam da svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje, ali daj molim te - degradiranje rodilja po primanjima??? A na temelju čega bi se trebala određivati visina roditeljne naknade? Na temelju porođajne težine bebe?

Ne shvaćam zašto Vam (cisko-kid i green eyes) smeta da naknada bude izjednačena s plaćom. Pa to je najpoštenije.
Uostalom rijetko koja žena ima visoku plaću jer se poslodavcu baš prohtjelo da joj daje 15tis. kn. Iza takve plaće (u većini slučajeva) stoje godine odricanja, obrazovanja, rada i truda.

----------


## **mial**

aj cure, pa zar nije bolje da svi imaju pravo na više. pa šta nek se ljepi lova na lovu, čemu ljubomora ? ! pa zar mislite da se one što imaju više možda i nezadužuju više. nemojte tako budimo sretne jedne zbog drugih.
ja spadam u ovu skupinu s malim primanjima ili nikakvim tj na burzi sam al možda se i meni nasmije sreća pa nađem bolji posao, naravno ne slučajno nego radom na sebi i potraga za boljim.
mislim da je bespredmetno raspravljati tko voli više svoju djecu, zar ne? !
a što se tiče zakona , rasprava i opčenito političara pa zar nije jadno da to rade sad kad su izbori, al opet bolje ikad nego nikad. iako da izglasaju i da svaka majka dobije 10000,00 kn mj pa zar misle da smo mi ovce pa nas mogu kupiti tj glas

----------


## petarpan

ne razumijem zavist...jednostavno je ne razumijem.
evo, otvoreno- primam plaču u iznosu od 6000 kn, od čega sam prijavljena  na 3500,a ostatak dobivam na ruke...reklo bi se, delimitacija me se ne tiče...trenutno!
možda će me se sutra ticati, pa je pozdravljam. možda će se ticati, opet ponavljam svoj davni post, moju prijateljicu, moju nerođenu kćer, buduću ženu mog sina...pa je pozdravljam...i sve žene koje imaju veću plaću...njih se tiče...

----------


## Marsupilami

vidra   :Kiss:  





> Meni baš ne bi bilo pošteno da je limit svima 4250kn za cijelu godinu. Jer ako ćemo najiskrenije, ovako će SVI barem 6mj. imati naknadu u visini plaće (tj. svi će biti ravnopravni barem po tome da im naknada ovisi isključivo o visini plaće koje zarade)
> A na način " 4250kn svima za 1god" opet "diskriminiraš" žene s (vrlo) visokim primanjima
> 
> ma možemo se mi do sutra prepucavati, ko nas pita kakve će naknade biti


icyoh, koliko sam ja shvatila TataSt, on je pricao o zenama koje imaju vecu placu od trenutnog limita (konkretno o slucaju svoje zene).
Da bi im bilo draze da umjesto pune place prvih 6 mj i 2500kn drugih 6 mjseci, cijelu godinu naknada bude 4250kn.
Ne vjerujem da je mislio da bi to trebalo biti primjenjeno na sve rodilje   :Love:

----------


## icyoh

eto vidiš, ljudi se nikad ne mogu složiti   :Smile:  
ja imam plaću višu od trenutnog limita i planiram biti doma 1god. 
I puno mi više odgovara primati 6mj. svoju normalnu plaću, a drugih 6mj. 2000kn nego cijelu godinu dobivati 4250kn. I iskreno takvo delimitiranje opet ne bih smatrala poštenim.
jednostavna je računica:
4250kn x 12mj = 51 000kn
a svima koji imaju plaću preko 6500kn ovaj model ne bi išao u korist
(npr  plaća od 10000kn x 6mj + 2000kn x 6mj = 72000kn)

ali eto bitno je početi s delimitacijom, možda moja djeca dočekaju punu plaću svih 12mj.

----------


## zizi

Meni bi  bilo drago da je i drugih 6 mjeseci delimitirano, ili barem povišen limit. 
Od ove promjene zakona nemam osobne koristi, ali ne shvaćam ljubomoru i potpisujem ovo:



> delimitacija me se ne tiče...trenutno! 
> možda će me se sutra ticati, pa je pozdravljam. možda će se ticati, opet ponavljam svoj davni post, moju prijateljicu, moju nerođenu kćer, buduću ženu mog sina...pa je pozdravljam...i sve žene koje imaju veću plaću...njih se tiče...

----------


## Deaedi

> Naime, prvobitna ideja je bila kako bi kroz čitav porodiljni, naknada bila u iznosu pune plaće. S time bi bili svi zadovoljni.
> Sada sam totalno razočarana,jer ovaj zakon ide na ruku samo onima sa višim plaćama. Dakle, tko ima više - daj mu još više. Tako je oduvijek bilo.
> Mnoge od vas ste iskritizirale onog demografa s početka priče,ali ustvari ispada upravo tako: da su djeca bolje plaćenih majki vrijednija od ostalih.
> Ako sam dobro shvatila, radi se o 5200 majki.


Nikako se ne slažem s tvojim stavovima. Prvo, pa oni koji imaju vise place davali su i puno vise novaca u proracun. Iz kojega su se onda isplacivale naknade i onima koji u proracun daju puno manje. Ili nisu dali ništa. Naravno, to je socijalna solidarnost, i to podrzavam, ali ne da se zene kada rode zakine i smanji im se placa. Ispada kao kazna, zar ne? Rodim, imam naknadu manju od place - dakle, na neki nacin drzava me financijski kaznila jer sam rodila dijete.

Smatras da su djeca bolje placenih majki vrednija od ostalih - pa ja bi mogla reci suprotno. Ispada da su manje vrijedna. Jer je radi njih mamama naknada manja od place koju su imale prije.

Zar se stvarno radi samo o 5200 zena - nekako mi je to malo, pa ipak mislim da vise zena ima placu vecu od 4,250 kn?




> Smatram ovo sramotnim! Ipak u ovoj zemlji ima više majki s plaćom manjom od 4,250 kn. Pravednije bi bilo da svi imamo porodiljni plaćeni u punom iznosu, a ne da onih drugih 6 mjeseci bude 2500 kn.


Ne kuzim zasto - barem sada svi imaju prosjek place prvih 6 mj. Jer netko bi mogao reci da bi trebalo bi ispraviti i nepravdu za drugih 6 mj. A ne da 2,500 kn dobivaju i mame koje su imale placu 4,250 i one koje su imale 10,000.

Da se mene pitalo (a nije i ne bude), ja bi prvih 6 mj dala prosjek place, ali max. do 10,000 kn, jer mislim da drzava ne bi trebala socijalno pratiti i managerske place. A drugih 6mj npr. izmedju 2,000 -6,000 ovisno o prosjeku plaće.

----------


## pcelica

:D  za delimitiranje. 

Nadam se da će isto napraviti i za drugih 6 mj., ili barem dignuti ovu granicu od 2500 kn.

----------


## medusa

ma kako vas nije sram *green eyes i cisko.kid*?
ima razloga zašto vi primate manju plaću i zašto neki drugi imaju veću. Na porodiljnom sam sada i ova odredba me na kraju neće zakačiti jer već sad primam mizernih 4250 kn što je manje od pola moje plaće, ali drago mi je što su odlučili delimitirati jer ovako se sve te žene, uključujući i mene, neće više osjećati degradirane u ovom društvu u kojem je ionako teško biti žena i izboriti se za veću plaću i poštovanje ostalih kolega. Da ne govorim o tome da većina tih žena se MORA vratiti na posao nakon 6 mjeseci opet zbog tog posla, a ne samo zbog novca i naknade od 2500 kn. Jr sve što si napravio u svojoj karijeri skupo platiš kad odeš na porodiljni...(opet ne mislim na naknadu)

----------


## icyoh

> ma kako vas nije sram green eyes i cisko.kid? 
> ima razloga zašto vi primate manju plaću i zašto neki drugi imaju veću. Na porodiljnom sam sada i ova odredba me na kraju neće zakačiti jer već sad primam mizernih 4250 kn što je manje od pola moje plaće, ali drago mi je što su odlučili delimitirati jer ovako se sve te žene, uključujući i mene, neće više osjećati degradirane u ovom društvu u kojem je ionako teško biti žena i izboriti se za veću plaću i poštovanje ostalih kolega. Da ne govorim o tome da većina tih žena se MORA vratiti na posao nakon 6 mjeseci opet zbog tog posla, a ne samo zbog novca i naknade od 2500 kn. Jr sve što si napravio u svojoj karijeri skupo platiš kad odeš na porodiljni...(opet ne mislim na naknadu)


definitivno potpisujem. Ne da mi se upletati u raspravu o pravednosti plaća, no postoji jako dobar razlog zašto npr. prodavačica zarađuje 3000kn, a profesor doktor 10000kn (bubnula sam plaću da me se sada ne hvata za riječ).

----------


## Deaedi

Razlike u stavovima oko visine porodiljne naknade potječu iz točke gledišta:

-Da li gledate na porodiljnu naknadu kao naknadu za dijete, pa plaća ne bi trebala imati utjecaja.
- Da li gledate na porodiljnu naknadu kao naknadu plaće za vrijeme "nesposobnosti" (nije dobar termin, ali shvaćate valjda što hoću reči) za rad, pa mislite da naknada treba ovisiti o plaći.
- Ili i jedno i drugo, ali sa različitim ponderima pojedinog faktora.

I zato sve razlike u gledištima.

----------


## pablic

evo čitam ove postove i stvarno ne mogu vjerovati da netko razmišlja na način: ako već ja ne mogu, e pa onda neka niti drugi ne mogu/nemaju   :Cekam:  
baš sam išla točno pogledati na isplatnu listu i sam doprinos za zdravstveno osiguranje (obavezno) mi je 2.500,00 kn mjesečno, a ima tu i drugih davanja, pa porez na plaću, pa prirez... i tako teret na moju bruto plaću ispadne  nekih 6.500,00 kn
mislim da ovim svojim uplatama sasvim redovno i lijepo punimo zajedničku kasicu iz koje svi dobivaju i čudno je da tada moj dio nikome ne smeta, ali kada ja trebam nešto dobiti od tog kolača, e onda se uvijek pronađe netko kog smeta
trebalo mi puno da do ovog statusa dođem, ulagala u sebe, školovala se, trudila da napredujem na poslu, trudila da opstanem u poslu i cijelo vrijeme uplaćivala doprinose, pa mislim da sam dovoljno otplatila da bi država mogla izdržati moju punu plaću 6 mjeseci obaveznog porodiljnog dopusta 
 :Grin:

----------


## Deaedi

> evo čitam ove postove i stvarno ne mogu vjerovati da netko razmišlja na način: ako već ja ne mogu, e pa onda neka niti drugi ne mogu/nemaju   
> baš sam išla točno pogledati na isplatnu listu i sam doprinos za zdravstveno osiguranje (obavezno) mi je 2.500,00 kn mjesečno, a ima tu i drugih davanja, pa porez na plaću, pa prirez... i tako teret na moju bruto plaću ispadne  nekih 6.500,00 kn
> mislim da ovim svojim uplatama sasvim redovno i lijepo punimo zajedničku kasicu iz koje svi dobivaju i čudno je da tada moj dio nikome ne smeta, ali kada ja trebam nešto dobiti od tog kolača, e onda se uvijek pronađe netko kog smeta
> trebalo mi puno da do ovog statusa dođem, ulagala u sebe, školovala se, trudila da napredujem na poslu, trudila da opstanem u poslu i cijelo vrijeme uplaćivala doprinose, pa mislim da sam dovoljno otplatila da bi država mogla izdržati moju punu plaću 6 mjeseci obaveznog porodiljnog dopusta


Potpis.

----------


## panterica

da, netko izdvaja svaki mjesec za zdravstveno preko 2-3000 kn, a netko jedva 500-600kn, a imaju potpuno jednake uvjete liječenja i ne vidim da se te šta uplaćiju malo bune. sad kad su žene s većim primanjima barem prvih 6 mjeseci nezakinute, onda ih se puno javlja

----------


## Mima

Ja sam radila deset godina prije nego što sam ostala trudna. Jesam onda trebala imati duplo veću naknadu od nekog tko je radio pet godina a imao istu plaću?

----------


## mamma san

> Ja sam radila deset godina prije nego što sam ostala trudna. Jesam onda trebala imati duplo veću naknadu od nekog tko je radio pet godina a imao istu plaću?


Mima, nemoj se ljutiti ali koja je svrha tvojeg pitanja?
Želiš li jednostavno provocirati?

Green eyes i cisko.kid, stvarno imate razočaravajuće stavove. Žalosno.   :Sad:

----------


## Mima

Svašta.  :/ Mislim da sam zaista poznata po tome što volim provocirati.

----------


## Marsupilami

> Ja sam radila deset godina prije nego što sam ostala trudna. Jesam onda trebala imati duplo veću naknadu od nekog tko je radio pet godina a imao istu plaću?


Bas tako i to ne samo 5 godina, ima ih sto su radili samo 3 mjeseca pa imaju istu naknadu.

Stvarno ne razumijem tu ljubomoru nekih zena.
Ja sam zadovoljna sa svojom placom od 2500 dokle god mi je redovna jer ZNAM da nemam potrebnu kvalifikaciju za posao sa vecom placom i sto bih sada trebala?
Optuziti druge, koji su se trudili i skolovali se, zato sto nisam iskoristila svoje potencijale i dala si truda i volje pa zavrsila visu skolu.
Mislim stvarno   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## green eyes

Vidim kako je moj post izazvao upravo onakvu reakciju kakvu sam i očekivala.
Neke od vas su se stvarno raspištoljile!   :Laughing:  
Neke pak nisu shvatile poantu posta.  :Sad:  
Vaše reakcije dokazuju sljedeće:
 - ne pokazujete ni trunku solidarnosti ni poštovanja prema ženama koje su temelj ovog društva.
 - neke od vas se smatraju više vrijednima jer su visoko školovane,pa stoga i zaslužuju veće plaće. Nemojte si sad misliti kako sam ja sad tu nekome zavidna. Pa naravno da je za očekivati da imate pristojne plaće,ali nemojte zaboraviti kako je razlika u plaćama stvarno velika.
Zato mislim kako zaista nije u redu da osuđujete žene koje za vama očiste vaš radni prostor, koje vas posluže pecivom, koje vam narežu sir i salamu, koje rade masu poslova koje si vi ni ne možete zamisliti. 
Ali, zamislite si život bez njih. Kako bi društvo opstalo kada bi svi bili visoko obrazovani i radili ono za što su učili.
 Na kraju samo da vam naglasim kako ne pišem u svoje ime,jer me ta delimitacija ionako ne kvači previše i da nikome nisam zavidna. 
Niste vi krive što imate visoke plaće, dok istovremeno postoji veliki broj žena isto tako školovanih, ali premalo plaćenih. Što meni vrijedi obrazovanje, trud, ponižavanja, uskraćivavanja, kad jednostavno nemam mogučnosti za bolje plaćen posao koje mi s pravom pripada.
Po bogu milome, neke od vas ne shvaćaju kako svi živimo u istoj državi gdje svi imamo velike troškove života i u kreditima smo do grla.
 Samo neki su naučili živjeti s 4000 kn mjesečno, a nekima je to mizerija.
Svako dijete koje se rodi ima iste potrebe i troškove. Što je dijete starije i potrebe su veće. Samo za informaciju, svoje sam prvo dijete podizala bez ikakvih svojih primanja, pa znam živjeti i sa malo novaca. 
Ne napadam nikoga od vas,pa vas stoga ni ne želim citirati.
Jedino koga treba napasti je ekipa koja je ovaj prijedlog usvojila u korist manjine koja se izborila za sebe. Osim toga, nema Kosorica i ekipa u familiji čistaćice i pekarice. Nije ovo predizborna kampanja, ovo je samo briga za sebe i svoje bližnje.
Pa sad vi mene slobodno i dalje kritizirajte i citirajte, ali ako imate imalo srca i razuma, shvatit ćete što želim poručiti. Ne mislite samo na sebe, probajte situaciju sagledati iz nekog drugog nesebičnog kuta.

----------


## Deaedi

> Vaše reakcije dokazuju sljedeće:
>  - ne pokazujete ni trunku solidarnosti ni poštovanja prema ženama koje su temelj ovog društva.


Molim - a zašto mene ne bi smatrala temeljem ovog društva? Imam završen jedan fakultet, jednu akademiju i magisterij pred završetkom. Šta bi se trebala odreći svog obrazovanja da postanem temelj društva?




> neke od vas se smatraju više vrijednima jer su visoko školovane,pa stoga i zaslužuju veće plaće. Nemojte si sad misliti kako sam ja sad tu nekome zavidna. Pa naravno da je za očekivati da imate pristojne plaće,ali nemojte zaboraviti kako je razlika u plaćama stvarno velika..


Ne smatram se više vrijednom od drugih. Ali smatram da sa svojim obrazovanjem, radnim iskustvom i stručnim kvalifikacijama zaslužujem i odgovarajuću plaću. I mislim da razlika u plaćama nije velika, dapaće, ako uzmemo za primjer plaće u nekim europskim državama, ja sam definitivo podcijenjena, i u apsolutnom iznosu, i to debelo, a i u relativnom odnosu prema drugim radnim mjestima za koje je potreban manji stupanj obrazovanja.




> Zato mislim kako zaista nije u redu da osuđujete žene koje za vama očiste vaš radni prostor, koje vas posluže pecivom, koje vam narežu sir i salamu, koje rade masu poslova koje si vi ni ne možete zamisliti.


Ja mislim da nisu u redu ove tvoje optužbe. Tko osuđuje??? Ispala bi licemjerna sama prema sebi, jer sam tijekom studija i radila upravo te poslove. I to i puno radno vrijeme. I potičem iz upravo takve, prave "radničke" obitelji.

----------


## ms. ivy

ovakve rasprave nikamo ne vode. da nam je društvo nahero postavljeno, to znamo svi. hoće li se to popraviti tako da se međusobno optužujemo i budemo kivni jedni na druge? sumnjam.

žene s visokim ili "visokim" plaćama ne zaslužuju da ih se zakida. nisu one krive što su neke druge neadekvatno plaćene za svoj rad niti zbog toga trebaju ispaštati.

a svako impliciranje da je netko manje ili više vrijedan zbog svojeg položaja i obrazovanja i da su mu djeca manje ili više vrijedna je, nadam se, samo plod podignutih strasti u raspravi.

----------


## icyoh

Ti si ta koja osuđuje čini mi se...
Nitko tu nije dao naslutiti da omalovažava npr. čistačicu. Poanta je da svi na porodijskom žele punu plaću, plaću za koju su radili prije trudnoće. Nije u pitanju visina te plaće, već samo činjenica da žene žele onaj iznos naknade koji im pripada prema visini plaće.

A uostalom, što bi tebi bilo pravedno? Smanjiti svim ženama naknade na 1000kn? Pa nek se sve pate.
Vrlo zlobno, a pričaš o nekakvoj solidarnosti. 

Mislim da ti imaš problema s time što neke žene zarađuju i troše puno. To je ona stara narodna "ak meni crkne krava, daBogda susjedu crkle dvije"
Znači ti si odgojila dijete bez ikakvih primanja - OK, svaka čast. Ali zašto željeti svima da i oni tako odgajaju djecu? A to je ono što progovara iz tvog posta

----------


## icyoh

mislim na post od green eyes

----------


## ms. ivy

ok, molim vas da prestanete raspravljati u tom smjeru.

----------


## icyoh

OK mijenjam temu - da li je ovo na kraju definitivno??
Ili samo trik?

----------


## VedranaV

Sabor još treba potvrditi.

A onda idu izbori i, kasnije, izglasavanje proračuna.

----------


## cisko-kid@net.hr

medusa ,kažeš da ti primaš tih mizernih 4250 kn,a šta je sa onima koji primaju i manje za šta oni rade.i to što kažeš da dobivamo po zaslugama plaću,stvarno kao da ne živiš u stvarnosti.misliš samo na sebe.nisam na nikoga ljubomorna zbog delimitiranja ali nije u redu da se nekome da više a nekome ništa.zar želiš reći da je tvoje dijete vrijednije od bilo kojeg drugog.ovo je bit današnjeg društva:dok mi je dobro baš me briga za druge.malo suosjećanja i solidarnosti vam ne bi škodilo.čast izuzecima.

----------


## icyoh

Imam pitanje za moderatorice - ako ne smijemo odgovarati na ovakve izjave zašto se onda ne izbrišu komentari pojedinaca? 
Jer ovaj komentar od cisko naprosto vuče za jezik.

----------


## ms. ivy

osoblje foruma nažalost ne može biti stalno prisutno.

cisko, jednostavno si ignorirala moju molbu da ne raspravljate o temama oko kojih nema slaganja, a koje nisu tema topica!

molim vas da se suzdržite od daljnje rasprave u tom smjeru i da topic ostane na nivou do dolaska moderatorice.

----------


## green eyes

Još jednom za kraj: nikoga ne osuđujem,nikoga ne imenujem, nikoga ne citiram. Ako se u nekim mojim komentarima pronalazite,to je vaša stvar.
Nije mi uopće bila namjera da se ovdje prepucavamo,ali očigledno neki to vole i stalno na to aludiraju.
Da razjasnimo pojam "temelj društva": zar to nisu ipak oni koji su mahom  slučaja,nisko pozicionirani,ali bez njih života nema? Pročitajte malo bolje moj prijašnji post. Nisam čula da država ne može opstati bez npr.menadžera, ali država bez npr. pekara ... Društvo je poput kuće: dole u zemlji nalaze se temelji, ali njih nitko ne vidi i malo tko na njih obraća pažnju. Dalje idu zidovi,krov,prozori,vrata,fasada...I sada si zamislite kuću bez temelja,bez onih koji podržavaju kuću,tj. onih koji hrane cijelo društvo.
Nadalje, mislila sam da ovdje ima malo više onih sa realnim i pravednijim načinom razmišljanja,ali neke su usmjerene samo na sebe i svoj status.
Moj cilj je bio da ovu temu razvijemo do nekog razumnog rješenja, ali ne želite, nego bi vi temu jednostavno zatvorile i čekate moderatora.
U životu sam realna i pravedna osoba, pa vi niste ni prve ni zadnje koje me zbog toga osuđujete. Stvarno nisam iznenađena.
Nisam nikakva zlobnica kako neki možda misle. Po meni bi najpoštenije bilo da smo svi sretni i zadovoljni sa prihvatljivim naknadama. Možda da svi imamo jednake razumne naknade od min. 4000 kn. Ipak su to naknade prvenstveno za našu djecu, a djeca su sva jednaka i imaju iste potrebe,zar ne?

----------


## icyoh

zašto ne smijemo komentirati gluposti koje neki pišu? (bez uvrede svima)

ma super za delimitaciju  :D  da nam bar dogodine delimitiraju i svih 12mj. I svaka čast topicu, tu sam saznala brdo info o delimitaciji, ovako bih morala sama tražiti po netu

----------


## icyoh

a ovo ipak komentiram..
Naknada je za cijelu familiju, ona je sredstvo preživljavanja za vrijeme trudnoće. Jednako kao što je plaća sredstvo preživljavanja za vrijeme radnog vijeka čovjeka. Ako želimo jednake naknade za sve, koja je iduća želja? Jednake plaće za sve??

----------


## green eyes

Ne slažem se.
Radi se o porodiljnoj naknadi: 45 dana prije poroda i ostalo je vrijeme podizanja djeteta,a ne trudnoća.
Da nema bebe, ta naknada ne bi ni postojala. Dakle,ne može se nikako naknada uspoređivati sa plaćama.

----------


## nellyxy

do sad se nisam javljala ali ne mogu odoljeti.
Mene muci dosadasnji limit jer: ako postoji limit (max 4250) za porodiljnu naknadu onda bi trebalo uvesti i max limit za uplatu doprinosa (doprinosi na iznos do 4250 a ostalo u netto).
Nadalje ako sad nema limita za prvih 6mj, a za drugih je 2500, molim lijepo da limita za prvih 6mj. rada za doprinose nema a nadalje neka limit bude 2500.
E da sam ja imala limit na uplatu doprinosa.... di bi mi bio kraj.
Also btw sto se place tice, moja placa je u rangu preko 10000, imam SSS i svega 7 godina staza, a ktome i zensku za seficu. Dakle moze se i sa SSS nesto postici. Naravno nemaju svi priliku, ali samo informacije radi napisat cu Vam neke netto iznose kod nas u firmi: kv vozac (kombi) 6000 kn, kv zidar i sl. 5400, skladistar 7000, komercijala osnovna pl 7500.
E sad kada smo prije godinu dana raspisali natjecaj za radno mjesto komercijalist javila nam se 1 osoba a trazena je SSS (da dobro vidite; za 7500 kn osnovne place + bonusi i ostalo).
Ovo pisem jer sam uzasno razocarana u svoja temeljna prava.
Nije mi namjera nikoga uvrijediti, ali samo da se zna do sada se pokazalo da osobe sa SSS kad dodju kod nas puno bolje rade nego oni s fakultetom. Vise se trude i brze uce. Posao im puno vise znaci.
Isto tako nisam za izjednacavanje prava sve dok nam uvjeti ne budu isti dakle ukoliko svi jednako placamo zdravstveno moramo imati ista prava, ali ukoliko (a tako je sada) jedni placaju vise, drugi manje, treci nista e onda bih JA koja placam vise morala imati i neka veca prava.
Eto lijepo Vas pozdravljam
Bez ljutnje

----------


## icyoh

OK, krivo sam se izrazila, no poanta ostaje ista. Porodijna naknada je sredtvo preživljavanja za vrijeme porodijnog.
Naknada ne bi smjela biti nagrada siromašnijima, a kazna bogatijim ženama jer su rodile   :/ a uvođenjem jedinstvene naknade država bi poručivala to. Uostalom, postoje i različite porezne stope za oporezivanje dohotka pa se nitko ne žali na to

----------


## matsa

> do sad se nisam javljala ali ne mogu odoljeti.
> Mene muci dosadasnji limit jer: ako postoji limit (max 4250) za porodiljnu naknadu onda bi trebalo uvesti i max limit za uplatu doprinosa (doprinosi na iznos do 4250 a ostalo u netto).


Postoji limit za uplatu doprinosa mjesečno, a iznosi 39,390 kuna mjesečno   :Laughing:  . Tako da tih četrdesetak tisuća limita koje je država stavila najvjerojatnije stignu rijetki mjesečno (na godišnjoj razini možda njih više).

----------


## mamma san

> Ne slažem se.
> Radi se o porodiljnoj naknadi: 45 dana prije poroda i ostalo je vrijeme podizanja djeteta,a ne trudnoća.
> Da nema bebe, ta naknada ne bi ni postojala. Dakle,ne može se nikako naknada uspoređivati sa plaćama.


Green eyes, ja stvarno ne mogu vjerovati da postoji osoba koja zbog svoje vlastite ljubomore i zavisti na tuđim primanjima (ja to drugačije stvarno ne mogu nazvati, žao mi je  :/ ) našla način kako da uzme "onima koji imaju više i stalno više plaćaju u proračun" i podijeli onima "koji, u stvari, uplaćuju manje ili ništa" te ih u potpunosti izjednačiti. 

Ja primam više od prosjeka, ali to ne znači da na svojim uplatama moram izdržavati još 2-3  meni nepoznate osobe. Zašto? Mogu pomoći, ali ne želim biti iskorištavana. U slučaju ovih sadašnjih rodiljnih naknada ja sam bila iskorištavana.

S druge strane, JA iz svoje plaće plaćam kredit za stan i još neke druge stvari, koji u trenutku kad sam otišla na rodiljni nisam više mogla plaćati, jer mu je rata bila veća od moje naknade. Tog trenutka sam postala socijalni slučaj. Jer sam, kako proizlazi iz tvog posta, bila dužna udijeliti nekom drugom. 

Stajališta poput tvojeg, na žalost, u meni izazivaju apsolutnu nevjericu i tugu.

----------


## vidra

mene tješi da nema puno takvih žena, barem se nadam  :/

----------


## @n@

Što bi bilo kad bi bilo, 
Bil' bilo il' ne bi bilo...

Nezadovoljnika je uvijek bilo i biti će. Što je čudno i zašto se uopće uzbuđujemo oko toga?!

Umjesto da se veselimo i nadamo da će zaista izglasati delimitaciju naknade, pa BAREM za prvih 6 mjeseci.
Ja vibram za to... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ostalo me ne zanima.

----------


## medusa

e pa stvarno nemam ništa drugo nego da se nasmijem ovakvim tupavim izjavama cisko.kid i green eyes i postanem zlobna.
Ma drage moje uživajte u svojoj zloći, ali znajte da nakon 12 mjeseci nas 5200 djevojki, cura i žena  će opet imati svoju cca 10 000 kn plaću i neće se tog "sušnijeg" razdoblja niti sjećati, a takvi kao vi će i dalje o tome sanjati   :Grin:

----------


## mirebosn

Drago mi je za ovu delimitaciju i za sve cure koje će dobiti svoju punu plaću dok budu sa bebicama doma.
I one sa sss i one sa vss, menadžerice, prodavačice, učiteljice, kuharice....
Jedino je loše što to vlada nije napravila ranije, nego sad na kraju mandata. Malo licemjerno. I tako ova ekipa neće isplaćivati te naknade.

Mene će na žalost mimoići ove pogodnosti. Tome je jedino kriva situacija što sam radila za privatnika i vodila njegovu poslovnu školu za malu plaću i pusta obećanja kako će plaća porasti. Lijepo mi je puknuo film i sad sam osnovala svoju poslovnu školu. Sve što sam negativno doživjela kod drugih nastojat ću ovdje poboljšati. I svi će biti jednako važni, vrijedni i dobrodošli. I suradnici i polaznici. Bez obzira jesu li sa sss, vss, menadžerice, prodavačice, učiteljice, kuharice.... 
Na porodiljnom ću pripremati posao, a poslije ću si isplaćivati 'normalnu' plaću. 


Ne kužim kakvu je to green eyes dala definiciju 'temelja društva'? Zar društvo ne čine svi njegovi članovi. Svaki sa svojim karakteristikama. Temelj je u kvalitetama. Važno je da smo OK osobe, da radimo na sebi, dobro odgajamo svoju djecu... da naš osobni napredak služi napretku društva.

----------


## cisko-kid@net.hr

zakaj bi me bilo sram?nisam nikog uvrijedila.na kraju krajeva kakva je to demokracija i kakav je to forum kad ne mogu izraziti svoje mišljenje.pa nismo više u komunizmu.a osoblje foruma bi moglo upozoriti i medusu na vrijeđanje tipa :takvi kao ti...vidi se da nemaš nimalo osjećaja ni humanosti jer da imaš ne bi upirala riječima u druge.
i molim lijepo kakvi smo to mi?

----------


## vidra

draga cisko, znaš da je baš komunizam "Ideja savršenoga, besklasnoga društva potpune jednakosti ljudi" ? 
i da je demokracija puno više od slobodnog izražavanja mišljenja?

----------


## green eyes

> e pa stvarno nemam ništa drugo nego da se nasmijem ovakvim tupavim izjavama cisko.kid i green eyes i postanem zlobna.
> Ma drage moje uživajte u svojoj zloći, ali znajte da nakon 12 mjeseci nas 5200 djevojki, cura i žena  će opet imati svoju cca 10 000 kn plaću i neće se tog "sušnijeg" razdoblja niti sjećati, a takvi kao vi će i dalje o tome sanjati


Stvarno nisam mislila nikog citirati,ali ti draga damo iz ovog tvog posta sama izražavaš tko si i što si. Mogu samo reći, sram te bilo!

----------


## Gogica 24

Mene se s delimitacijom ništa neće promjeniti tj. porodiljna naknada kada bude neće porasti, ali sam svakako presretna zbog drugih žena koje će ova delimitacija kačiti. U svakom slučaju to su već odavno trebali napraviti, i čak delimitirati i drugih 6 mjeseci, onda bi to bila nekakva pronatalitetna politika. Ovako je to jako dobro proračunato jer jako je mali postotak žena koje primaju plaću veću od 4250,00 kn. 

 :D  za delimitaciju!

----------


## Gogica 24

Eh, da tu gore negdje sam pročitala da je netko završio fax ovo ono , magisterij i da zaslužuje veliku naknadu, moja šogorica je također završila fax, tj. dva i radi ali može samo sanjati o velikoj plaći jer da radi na području Zg imala bi jedanput veću plaću nego što je sad ima. Ali fućkaj ga radi u zagorju za upola manje novce pa je imala i sramotnu naknadu za vrijeme porodiljnog. Znam ženu koja ima plaću 5500,00 ali je prijavljena na minimalac i opet joj ništa ne znači. Eto, nismo sve u istim pozicijama, zato nikoga ne podcjenjujem niti ikoga uzdižem na tron, treba se uvijek boriti za bolje, ako je nekom bolje nego meni, hvala Bogu neka je, pa nećemo biti primitivci i zavidni.  :Smile:

----------


## Balarosa

> Ne slažem se.
> Radi se o porodiljnoj naknadi: 45 dana prije poroda i ostalo je vrijeme podizanja djeteta,a ne trudnoća.
> Da nema bebe, ta naknada ne bi ni postojala. Dakle,ne može se nikako naknada uspoređivati sa plaćama.


Nemaš se što slagati, to nije stvar mišljenja. Porodiljna naknada je naknada plaće, a ne dječji doplatak. Mame blizanaca ne dobijaju dvije porodiljne naknade. Ostalo ne bih komentirala. Voljela bih da nisam ni pročitala.

----------


## twin

> Sada sam totalno razočarana,jer ovaj zakon ide na ruku samo onima sa višim plaćama. Dakle, tko ima više - daj mu još više. Tako je oduvijek bilo.
> Mnoge od vas ste iskritizirale onog demografa s početka priče,ali ustvari ispada upravo tako: da su djeca bolje plaćenih majki vrijednija od ostalih.
> Ako sam dobro shvatila, radi se o 5200 majki.
> Smatram ovo sramotnim! Ipak u ovoj zemlji ima više majki s plaćom manjom od 4250 kn. Pravednije bi bilo da svi imamo porodiljni plaćeni u punom iznosu, a ne da onih drugih 6 mjeseci bude 2500 kn.
> Vladi je valjda vaša naknada za prvih 6 mjeseci previše, pa je zato drugih 6 mjeseci tako malo.


Koja ti je logika da zakon ide na ruku onima s višim plaćama???!! Ja drugih 6 mjeseci gubim skoro 5 puta od svoje plaće, a kako sama kažeš ipak ima više majki s plaćom manjom od 4250. Dakle, one gube znatno manje nego mi sa većom plaćom.

----------


## Deaedi

Green eyes, ne shvacam tvoje argumente...Posebno tumacenje "temelja drustva"...Znaci, dok sam studirala i radila poslove poput pranja autobusa (da vidis, tako sam se ja financirala da zavrsim studij. Tjesim se da je to ipak bilo bolje od pranja javnih WC-a, makar ne puno) bila sam temelj drustva, sada kada radim u uredu to vise nisam. Sada sam valjda termit koji potkopava temelje drustva...

Uh...bolje da uopce vise ne pisem..

----------


## bobaibeba

Ako smijem prekinut ovu raspravu ja bih samo pitala jeste shvatile da li se to odnosi i na bolovanje radi komplikacija u trudnoći?Da li će i one iznosit 100 % plaće.Meni se tako nešto učinilo da piše pa ne znam jesam li u pravu?

----------


## vesna72

Nisi u pravu. Prijedlog izmjena odnosi se samo na korištenje obveznog rodiljnog dopusta - što je u prijevodu period od 45 (ili 28 ) dana prije termina poroda, pa do zaključno 6 mj. starosti djeteta.

----------


## ninochka

komplikacije ostaju na 4250,00  :/

----------


## babyiris

:shock: Ne kužim. 

Par mojih misli... 

Zar vi s astronomsko viskokim plaćama mislite da vaš rad vrijedi toliko puta više od rada jedne prodavačice, učiteljice ili bilo kojeg diplomiranog pripravnika koji nije adekvatno plaćen... pa time i vaš porod treba nagraditi većim iznosom?

Mislim da je porodiljna naknada od 10000 nebuloza kad neki ljudi koji rade i krvavo zarade svojih par tisućica, a dio su državnih službi, zbog stanja u gospodarstvu ne mogu ni pristojno živjeti, a kamoli ostalo.

Dakle, ja bih samo ovaj limitirani iznosić s prvih 6 mj. produžila na čitavu godinu. 

Neke ljude nikakva (de)limitirajuća odluka neće natjerati da svoje dijete napuste prije njihovih godinu dana, dok bi se o drugima dalo raspravljati.

----------


## Minnie

Nemamo svi isti stav što predstavlja rodiljna naknada:




> pa time i vaš porod treba nagraditi većim iznosom?


za mene osobno (ovaj komentar pišem ja kao ja, ne pišem ga kao članica udruge) rodiljna naknada je naknada _plaće_, odnosno zamjena za plaću, a ne nagrađivanje poroda. Moja plaća je ugovorena ugovorom o radu između mene i poslodavca, je li prevelika ili premala to ne može ocijeniti netko tko ne zna moj posao. I s obzirom da se na moju plaćaju plaćaju porezi i doprinosi (nešto se obustavlja iz moje plaće, a nešto moj poslodavac plaća na svoj trošak), smatram da ako se isplaćuje naknada plaće (a isplaćuje se, radi toga postoji R-1 obrazac), da mi se treba isplaćivati naknada _moje_ plaće, kolika god ona bila. 

To je samo mojih nekoliko centi, ne želim potpirivati raspravu oko toga. Ovo povećanje od iduće godine je samo prva stepenica u nastojanjima da se poprave naknade, idemo dalje...  :Smile:

----------


## babyiris

Da, kužim tvoj stav, ali ta politika i ne ide u drugome smjeru nego pronađimo način kako majke visokih primanja zadržati kod kuće.

Netko neće ni roditi.
Netko će roditi i otići na posao za mjesec, dva-tri, šest...
Netko će se posvetiti djetetu i sve drugo staviti u drugi plan, a možda čak i produženo dojiti. 8)

----------


## bibita

> Zar vi s astronomsko viskokim plaćama mislite da vaš rad vrijedi toliko puta više od rada jedne prodavačice, učiteljice ili bilo kojeg diplomiranog pripravnika koji nije adekvatno plaćen... pa time i vaš porod treba nagraditi većim iznosom?


ja stvarno ne razumijem
ja nisam prodavačica čak dapače radim u medicini vrlo odgovoran posao-isto sam bila pripravnik kao  i svi i imala sam manju plaću.zašto se netko buni pa ja necu dobiti povećanje od njegove naknade ...meni je drago zbog svih majki što dobe naknadu,,, mislim to znači da bi se trebale buniti  zbog nezaposlenih majki  na burzi što uopće imaju ikakvu naknadu .Glupost ja im želim duplo povećanje  :Smile:

----------


## matsa

> Da, kužim tvoj stav, ali ta politika i ne ide u drugome smjeru nego pronađimo način kako majke visokih primanja zadržati kod kuće.
> 
> Netko neće ni roditi.
> Netko će roditi i otići na posao za mjesec, dva-tri, šest...
> Netko će se posvetiti djetetu i sve drugo staviti u drugi plan, a možda čak i produženo dojiti. 8)


To sve nema veze s delimitiranjem porodnih naknada (kao da se oni koji prestanu dojiti neće posvetiti djetetu??? - ima svakakvih roditelja - insinuirati da ako duže ostaneš s djetetom da si kvalitetnija majka je blago rečeno blesavo. Moja frendica koja je bila 9 mjeseci na porodiljskom još uvijek doji dijete koje ima 16 mjeseci, a menadžer je. Druga frendica koja zarađuje malo je odmah prestala dojiti i furala dijete po šoping centrima, beba je spavala u kolicima u zadimljenom prostoru dok je ona pila kavicu. To sve veze nema s time koliko zarađuješ i koliko i kako se posvećuješ svome djetetu). 

Porodne naknade su za žene koje su odlučile roditi. I onda država ispravlja nepravdu da netko, kao npr. ja, koji toj istoj državi daje 65% svoje priznajem velike plaće za poreze i doprinose, postaje nakon poroda socijalni slučaj, jer ne može održati svoj standard života. Ja to vidim ovako - država nam vraća u tih 6 mjeseci ono što mi njoj godinama dajemo. Za razliku od onih s manjim primanjima, kojima porezom nije uzela toliko puno. U Hrvatskoj je oporezivanje progresivno - što više zarađuješ, to ti je porez veći. Meni svaki mjesec 45% poreza i 18% prireza. Jako puno novaca ide od mene za sve vas koji imate manje. Ne razumijem zašto je sad to odjednom problem nekome tko ima 3000 kuna plaću - pa on će i dalje dobivati taj isti iznos dok je na porodiljskom. Država i njih štiti. Zar bi oni trebali na porodiljnom dobivati više nego zarađuju? Ne kužim. JA ne tražim ništa više nego ono što sad imam - i to samo za šest mjeseci. A kad se vratim na posao, opet ću izdvajati velike iznose u proračun. Neću doživotno biti na porodiljskom. 

Ima puno nepravdi u ovoj državi - posebno kod VSS ljudi i više, daleko od toga da su plaće pravedne. Moja šogorica je docent za faksu i ima zaista malu plaću u odnosu na mene i na svoju stručnost, potencijal i kapacitet. Ali mogla se zaposliti npr. u Plivi gdje bi zarađivala puno više - nije htjela u korporativnu okolinu. Hoću reći da osim tih nepravdi koje postoje u HRvatskoj, ima i puno osobnog izbora - što sam čovjek sebi odabere kao zanimanje i koliko svog privatnog života želi žrtvovati za posao - i nekako mi se čini da se to sve na kraju izravna, if you know what I mean... NE razumijem zavist ovih koji imaju manje - kao da je njima nešto uzeto odjednom... A quasi uravnilovku "svima jednako" smo imali u prošlom sistemu. And it didn't work...

----------


## fjora

> Jedino koga treba napasti je ekipa koja je ovaj prijedlog usvojila u korist manjine koja se izborila za sebe.


Ti napadaš sve koji ne donose zakone u tvoju korist?
Da li se zakoni i prijedlozi zakona donose samo za većinu - manjine uvijek moraju biti isključene?
Pretpostavljam da si i protiv zakona za MPO jer to je isto za manjinu?

----------


## green eyes

Da baš!
Meni u životu nitko nije išao u korist niti to očekujem.
Ali moraš biti realna kako ova delimitacija i nije baš pravedno rješenje za sve.
 Osim toga, meni bi odgovarala delimitacija za zadnjih 6 mjeseci,jer me ova prva i ne kači previše.
 Kužiš, mene ne smetaju ni manjine ni večine, več pravda za sve.

----------


## martinaP

> :shock: Ne kužim. 
> 
> Par mojih misli... 
> 
> Zar vi s astronomsko viskokim plaćama mislite da vaš rad vrijedi toliko puta više od rada jedne prodavačice, učiteljice ili bilo kojeg diplomiranog pripravnika koji nije adekvatno plaćen... pa time i vaš porod treba nagraditi većim iznosom?


 :shock:    :Crying or Very sad:  

Moj rad vrijedi onoliko koliko ga je tržište spremno platiti (ako se ne varam, živimo u kapitalističkom svijetu već neko vrijeme). Hvala Bogu to je puno (trenutno, tko zna kakvo stanje na tržištu rada bude za 10 godina), ali isto tako i puno dajem državi iz svoje plaće (cca 4000 kn mjesečno iz moje bruto plaće ide državi za razno razna davanja, poreze, doprinose i sl.) Ja mjesečno na račun zdravsrtv. osiguranja izdvajam oko 2000 kn. I očekujem onda od te iste države da mi za vrijeme porodiljnog dopusta ne ruši životni standard.

----------


## ninochka

meni je cijela ova rasprava besmislena, a fraze kao njeno dijete vrijedi više jer ima veću porodiljnu naknadu su mi u najmanju ruku idiotske

daklem, to je zato što porodiljna *naknada* nije porodiljna *nagrada*

to nije pobogu nešto što si dobila jer si rodila. poanta je samo u tome kad rodim da me država ne dočeka na nože i kaže "juhuu, ovu sad ne moramo plaćati"

trebalo bi sve nastaviti onako kako je bilo, koliko je ko zarađivao, tako bude i u tih godinu dana

kaj je to samo meni tako logično  :?

----------


## matsa

> Da baš!
> Meni u životu nitko nije išao u korist niti to očekujem.
> Ali moraš biti realna kako ova delimitacija i nije baš pravedno rješenje za sve.
>  Osim toga, meni bi odgovarala delimitacija za zadnjih 6 mjeseci,jer me ova prva i ne kači previše.
>  Kužiš, mene ne smetaju ni manjine ni večine, več pravda za sve.


Pretpostavljam da si protiv i isplate duga umirovljenicima, jer te ni to ne kači baš previše...

----------


## paci

svim curama s malim plaćama koje ubi zavist od srca želim da si nađu posao sa plaćom od bar 10 tisuća kuna  :Kiss:  i onda im želim još bar dvoje djece (i dva porodiljna), jer to je zbilja najljepše što se čovjeku može u životu dogoditi, sve drugo je nemjerljivo   :Kiss:

----------


## Brunda

> Ali moraš biti realna kako ova delimitacija i nije baš pravedno rješenje za sve.


Baš suprotno. Tek je sad pravedno za sve, barem prvih 6 mjeseci. Jer sada konačno u tih prvih 6 mj. nitko neće biti zakinut za svoju plaću.



> Osim toga, meni bi odgovarala delimitacija za zadnjih 6 mjeseci,jer me ova prva i ne kači previše.
>  Kužiš, mene ne smetaju ni manjine ni večine, več pravda za sve.


Najbliže pravdi ćemo tek sada biti jer konačno nitko neće biti zakinut.
Do sada su zakinuti bili jedino oni kojima je plaća prelazila 4250 kn. 
A to što tebe ne kači, baš super, to znači da ti je standard bio jednak na porodiljnom kao i dok si radila  :D

----------


## vidra

> svim curama s malim plaćama koje ubi zavist od srca želim da si nađu posao sa plaćom od bar 10 tisuća kuna  i onda im želim još bar dvoje djece (i dva porodiljna), jer to je zbilja najljepše što se čovjeku može u životu dogoditi, sve drugo je nemjerljivo


najpametnija do sad   :Grin:

----------


## petarpan

još jedan pogled na sve to iz mog osobnog ugla...dakle, plaća 6000 kn., prijavljena na 3500. ovo mi nije nitko kriv, nego sama sebi jer sam na taj uvjet pristala...a pristala sam jer ovaj posao koji radim i volim ne mogu dobiti u državnoj firmi ili bar nekoj koja prijavljuje na puni iznos,pa radim to što radim  kod privatnika koji je tako odlučio..zašto država tome ne stane na kraj tema je za savim jedan drugi post iako bi se odrazilo i na porodiljne naknade...never mind...

onda mi netko tu napiše da mislim da vrijedim više jer nisam trgovkinja ili neka još podcijenjenija struka...tlak mi skoči na milion kad primjetim takva razmišljanja...ja imam sss. studirala sam na višoj, godinama vučem 10 ispita do diplome i to ostaje moj problem. dijete sam roditelja obrtnika.nije me tata zaposlio na nekoj finoj poziciji nego mi je dao posao čistačice,pa sam ribala pisoare od 5 ujutro.ki radila još neke ne baš bajne poslove...a onome tko misli da "vrijedim više" mogu samo reći da sam ja i večina tih žena čija je plaća viša od 4500 kn krv pišala danima i noćima da se domognem te pozicije i te plaće....da mi je radno vrijeme 10 sati dnevno, a ostalih 14 sam dužna biti dostupna.i da sam, ne jednom, odlazila u firmu u 3 ujutro da riješim nerješivo...ne da sam zaslužila tih 6 somova, nego sam zaslužila i daleko više.
time ne podcijenjujem ni jednu struku. imam u obitelji i trgovkinju. znam kako krvavo zarađuje tu bijedu koju ima. imam salda-kontisticu. radni joj dan počesto traje i 14 sati.

žalosno je kada smo kivne jedna na drugu.umjesto da zbijemo redove. žalosno je kada bismo htjele da nas na grbači vuku žene koje su, kao, uspješnije od nas...ali još je žalosnije kada u svojoj sirovosti ne uspijemo otvoriti oči i vidjeti da to nije zato jer netko misli da vrijedi više već iz razloga što živimo na brdovitom balkanu. što živimo u državi u kojoj ne postoje prava, osim pravo da mekećemo kao ovce...
i bojim se da je istina zapravo negdje između, ali u jedno sam sigurna...uvijek i na kraju plate djeca.

----------


## vrcki

> paci prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> svim curama s malim plaćama koje ubi zavist od srca želim da si nađu posao sa plaćom od bar 10 tisuća kuna  i onda im želim još bar dvoje djece (i dva porodiljna), jer to je zbilja najljepše što se čovjeku može u životu dogoditi, sve drugo je nemjerljivo  
> 
> 
> najpametnija do sad


potpisujem!

----------


## icyoh

naprosto ne razumjem zašto se neki uvrijeđeni što će drugima biti bolje. Pretpostavljam da to progovara zavist.
Naknada nije nagrada za rađanje - da je tako onda bi ženama bilo najekonomičnije ne raditi ništa nego rađati djecu.

Ovakve nebulozne komentare kao od nekih forumašica nisam dugo pročitala - kakav je to način razmišljanja?? Samo zato što neke nisu u stanju / mogućnosti zarađivati 15tis kn ajmo sada da nitko ne zarađuje toliko.
Moja plaća je za naš standard izuzetno velika - i samo ja znam koliko sam se mučila za nju. Moje radno mjesto meni nije pao s neba, ali to nije tema ovog topica. I naravno da smatram da je moj rad vrijedniji od rada jedne prodavačice - ne zato što se smatram izuzetno pametnom već zato jer tržište toliko cijeni moj posao. 
Plaća mi se oporezuje po najvišoj stopi, državi plaćam triput veće doprinose nego jedan npr. pekar.
I ne očekujem nikakve zahvalnice, spomenice niti išta - jedino što želim je imati svoju plaću za vrijeme porodijskog.

A definitivno potpisujem medusu, iako je to možda rekla pomalo grubo (I ja bi to tako rekla, al ajd, ovo je pristojan forum pa sam pristojna)

I još nešto - gluposti "svi smo mi jednaki" su prestale postojati ulaskom u kapitalizam. Radi pa ćeš zaslužiti, a ne tu sipati jal po forumu.

----------


## @n@

Danas se raspravlja o tome na sjednici Sabora. Da li je danas i glasanje, zna li netko?
~~~~~~~~~
 :Grin:

----------


## Micika_8

Tko o čemu, ja i opet o porezu.

Zna li se nešto o oporezivanju delimitiranih porodiljnih naknada? Čisto sumnjam da se neće plaćati porez na puni iznos naknade (ako je veći od 4257,28kn), pa me zanima na koji će se iznos plaćati porezi? Važno mi je zbog toga da znamo na čiji ćemo porez priheftati klinca.

----------


## mamma san

Rodiljne naknade nisu oporezive. Niti su bile. Niti će biti.   :Smile:

----------


## mamma san

I cure, ovo je topic koji je posvećen "cjelokupnoj akciji" delimitiranja rodiljnih naknada.   :Smile:  

Sva ostala pitanja o izračunu naknada, porezima  i ostalom, molim da koristite pretražnik, jer je po tom pitanju otvoren veliki broj topica. Ukoliko odgovor na svoje pitanje niste pronašli, otvorite zaseban topic.   :Smile:

----------


## matsa

netko je gore napisao da je to jučer bilo na glasanju/čitanju na Saboru. Je li to prošlo?

----------


## icyoh

to i mene zanima.
jedino što sam zanimljivo saznala na dnevniku vezano uz delimitaciju i sabor je da "žena vrijedi koliko djece rodi"  :/  na to su se zgražavali, ali nisu ništa spomenuli da li je prijedlog prihvaćen (bar ne na RTLu)

----------


## mamma san

Jučer je samo završena rasprava. Glasanje je danas.   :Smile:

----------


## icyoh

joj super..
molim Vas neka ona koja prva sazna što je bilo s glasanjem, podijeli s nama ostalima informaciju   :Smile:  . Meni uvijek promakne bitna vijest

----------


## vidra

ja nema di nisam tražila od jutros odgovor ... nema ništa konkretno, samo da su raspravljali   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## vidra

UPRAVO IZAŠLI NA HINI:

Sabor delimitirao rodiljne naknade za prvih šest mjeseci porodiljnog dopusta


ZAGREB,12. listopada 2007.(Hina) - 
Hrvatski sabor danas je delimitirao porodiljne naknade za prvih šest mjeseci porodiljnog dopusta, pa će majke od početka iduće godine u prvih šest mjeseci dopusta primati naknadu u visini pune plaće.
Naknade su sada, naime, za prvih šest mjeseci ograničene na najviše 4257 kuna.
Porodiljna naknada za drugih šest mjeseci neće se mijenjati i iznosit će najviše 2500 kuna.

----------


## icyoh

Vidra thnx   :Love:

----------


## mamma san

:D

----------


## Vila

da li se to odnosi na prvih 6 mjeseci porodiljnog ili prvih 6 mjeseci rođenja djeteta? Na porodiljni se ide 28/45 dana prije, pa mi nije jasno na što se to odnosi.

----------


## mamma san

> da li se to odnosi na prvih 6 mjeseci porodiljnog ili prvih 6 mjeseci rođenja djeteta? Na porodiljni se ide 28/45 dana prije, pa mi nije jasno na što se to odnosi.


Rodiljni dopust počinje od 45 odnosno 28 dana prije rođenja djeteta i traje do djetetovih navršenih 6 mjeseci života.

----------


## vrcki

:D

----------


## Vila

> Vila prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da li se to odnosi na prvih 6 mjeseci porodiljnog ili prvih 6 mjeseci rođenja djeteta? Na porodiljni se ide 28/45 dana prije, pa mi nije jasno na što se to odnosi.
> 
> 
> Rodiljni dopust počinje od 45 odnosno 28 dana prije rođenja djeteta i traje do djetetovih navršenih 6 mjeseci života.


znači puna plaća će se primati ustvari 7 mjeseci, odnosno 7 i pol?

----------


## Mala01

I još nešto meni nije jasno...
Da li će se računati neki prosjek zadnjih 6 mjeseci (kao do sada) i da li će to biti prosjek kalendarskih 6 mjeseci ili prosjek zadnjih 6 mjeseci osobnih dohodaka koje sam primila od firme?

Pitam to jer je meni termin kraj godine, što znači da ću već od polovice 11.mj biti na porodiljnom, a kako se zakon počinje provoditi od 1.1.2008. ja ću vjerojatno tih mjesec i pol dobivati 4250 što je do sada bio max. 
I da li će mi se onda taj mjesec uzeti u obzir kad će se računati prosjek ili ne?  :/

----------


## vesna72

Da ne odgovaram svakom posebno, na većinu ovih pitanja imate odgovor u tekstu na našem portalu - na koga se odnosi, na što, od kad se primjenjuje, kako zašto...

A ako i onda nekome nešto još uvijek nije jasno - pitajte  :Trep trep:

----------


## bilbo

> Da ne odgovaram svakom posebno, na većinu ovih pitanja imate odgovor u tekstu na našem portalu - na koga se odnosi, na što, od kad se primjenjuje, kako zašto...
> 
> A ako i onda nekome nešto još uvijek nije jasno - pitajte


evo jedne s nejasnocom   :Grin:  

dakle, ako zakon na snagu stupa 01.sijecnja, pretpostavljam da ce prva delimitirana naknada biti isplacena u veljaci

dobro racunam, ili?

thx!

----------


## vesna72

dobro računaš   :Grin:

----------


## Dalm@

Uf, za dlaku! Moja zadnja naknada za obvezni porodiljni bit će u siječnju.
Već sam sam se pobojala da bi mene dopala bar jedna delimitirana...   :Raspa:

----------


## martinaP

> 5. Ako sam prije početka rodiljnog dopusta bila na bolovanju, hoće li mi limitirana naknada za bolovanje umanjiti rodiljnu naknadu?
> 
> Ne, naknada se izračunava na osnovu prosjeka plaće koju je zaposlenica primila u šest mjeseci koji prethode otvaranju rodiljnog dopusta. Naknade plaće radi bolovanja na teret HZZO-a ne ulaze u prosjek primanja.


A što ako idem npr. mjesec-dva na komplikacije, pa se vratim raditi 4-5 mjeseci, pa idem na porodiljni (tako je i bilo u mojoj trudnoći) - to znači da će mi se smanjiti prosjek plaće?

----------


## Mala01

> Uf, za dlaku! Moja zadnja naknada za obvezni porodiljni bit će u siječnju.
> Već sam sam se pobojala da bi mene dopala bar jedna delimitirana...


E meni će biti tako   :Grin:   jer mi je termin 28.12. što znači da će me zahvatiti ovaj obvezni porodiljni sa max 4250  :/ ali bitno mi je da mi to neće ulaziti u prosjek, bar sam tako shvatila iz točke 5. iz teksta.

----------


## vidra

dalma je u drukčijem položaju, koliko sam ja shvatila, nju će taman mimoić i ta potencijalna jedna veća naknada.
nadam se da ja griješim :/

----------


## vesna72

> 5. Ako sam prije početka rodiljnog dopusta bila na bolovanju, hoće li mi limitirana naknada za bolovanje umanjiti rodiljnu naknadu?
> 
> Ne, naknada se izračunava na osnovu prosjeka plaće koju je zaposlenica primila u šest mjeseci koji prethode otvaranju rodiljnog dopusta. Naknade plaće radi bolovanja na teret HZZO-a ne ulaze u prosjek primanja.
> 
> 
> A što ako idem npr. mjesec-dva na komplikacije, pa se vratim raditi 4-5 mjeseci, pa idem na porodiljni (tako je i bilo u mojoj trudnoći) - to znači da će mi se smanjiti prosjek plaće?


Ne. Ako ćeš raditi 4-5 mj. imat ćeš naknadu u visini prosjeka plaće.

----------


## vesna72

> Dalm@ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Uf, za dlaku! Moja zadnja naknada za obvezni porodiljni bit će u siječnju.
> Već sam sam se pobojala da bi mene dopala bar jedna delimitirana...  
> 
> 
> E meni će biti tako    jer mi je termin 28.12. što znači da će me zahvatiti ovaj obvezni porodiljni sa max 4250  :/ ali bitno mi je da mi to neće ulaziti u prosjek, bar sam tako shvatila iz točke 5. iz teksta.


Dobro si shvatila. U početku ćeš biti na naknadi od 4.257,00 kn, ali naknadu za 01. mj koja se isplaćuje u 02. mj. dobit ćeš u punom iznosu.

----------


## Mala01

> martinaP prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				5. Ako sam prije početka rodiljnog dopusta bila na bolovanju, hoće li mi limitirana naknada za bolovanje umanjiti rodiljnu naknadu?
> ...


Znači zaključak je da oni dani provedeni na bolovanju zbog komplikacija NE ulaze u prosjek po kojem se računa naknada već ulazi samo ono što si dobivala dok si radila?

----------


## Dalm@

> dalma je u drukčijem položaju, koliko sam ja shvatila, nju će taman mimoić i ta potencijalna jedna veća naknada.
> nadam se da ja griješim :/


  :Kiss:  Ne griješiš. 
Pomislih na tren da bi mi barem siječanjska nakanada mogla biti delimitirana. 
Od veljače sam ionako na 2500 kn. 
Niti za kredu...

----------


## vesna72

Naknada za bolovanje nije i neće ulaziti u prosjek. Da, to je zaključak.

----------


## Issa

kakva je računica u slučaju da žena s porodiljnog ide na komplikacije zbog druge trudnoće

----------


## vesna72

ista kao i do sada - minimalac

u nijednom izračunu se ništa nije mijenjalo

"samo" je naknada za obvezni delimitirana  :Smile:

----------


## Brunda

Moja sestrična ima sličan slučaj kao što je napisala martinap.
Dakle, otišla je na komplikacije od 5.8.-5.9. pa je radila 2 mjeseca do 5.10. kad je opet završila na komplikacijama. Termin joj je u 2. mjesecu. Kakvu će ona imati naknadu? Punu plaću ili će ipak biti umanjena?

----------


## pablic

zanima me da li netko točno zna da li se delimitacija odnosi na 45 dana ili 28 dana prije očekivanog porođaja? Stalno se govori i uvijek zajedno navodi 45 ili 28 dana, kao fraza (nigdje precizno)
Zakon kaže da je obvezni rodiljni dopust 28 dana prije očekivanog termina i do djetetovih navršenih 6 mjeseci. Po tome bi 45 dana prije termina bio dopunski dopust, odnosno po meni bi, ako se računa od 45 dana prije, bilo suvišno u priču upetljavati ovih 28 dana, odnosno navoditi 28 ili 45 (jer 45 u sebi obuhvaća 28)
malo sam zakomplicirala   :Embarassed:   ali bit pitanja je da li netko točno zna da li delimitacija obuhvaća 45 dana prije očekivanog termina?

----------


## mamma san

Rodiljni dopust počinje najranije 45 dana a najkasnije 28 dana prije očekivanog termina poroda, a traje do djetetovog 6 mjeseca starosti.

----------


## pablic

možda cjepidlačim, ali iz svih definicija obvezni je 28 dana prije termina i do navršenih 6 mjeseci djeteta, a 45 dana prije termina i do godinu dana djeteta majka može koristiti dopust   

HZZO  
Zaposlene majke 
Zaposlena žena može početi koristiti rodiljni dopust 45 dana prije očekivanog poroda i može ga koristiti do godine dana djetetova života. 

Zakon o radu
Članak 66.
(1) Za vrijeme trudnoće, poroda i njege djeteta radnica ima pravo na rodiljni dopust.
(2) Radnica *može* početi koristiti rodiljni dopust 45 dana prije očekivanoga poroda i može ga koristiti do godine dana djetetova života.
(3) Dan očekivanoga poroda utvrđuje ovlašteni liječnik.
(5) Radnica *obvezno* koristi rodiljni dopust u razdoblju od 28 dana prije poroda do šest mjeseci djetetova života (obvezni rodiljni dopust). Pravo na obvezni rodiljni dopust utvrđen prema odredbama ovoga Zakona koristi se u neprekinutom trajanju.

----------


## vesna72

Ne cjepidlačiš, samo ne čitaš   :Smile:  

28 mora
45 može

uzmi ZOR - ista stvar

dakle obvezni rodiljni dopust može početi 45 dana prije termina (ako želiš, ili ako se nastavlja na komplikacije, a 28 dana prije termina mora početi.

kao što i piše u onom što si kvotala.

----------


## ivano2

Sad kad su tako lijepo delimitirali porodiljne naknade možda je došlo vrijeme da delimitiraju bolovanje za njegu djeteta do 3 godine. Ja sam prošli mjesec bila 10 dana na bolovavnju zbog F (15 mjeseci) i dobila 30% manju plaću (plaća mi je preko onih 4000 i nešto kuna) - skoro me šlagiralo - izbili su mi iznos jednak rati za stambeni kredit. F mi opet šmrca i ako se ponovno razboli dobro ću razmisliti da li ću otvoriti bolovanje ili ne.....Znam da se to većinu koja je ispod lilmita ne tiče ali mislim da mame koje imaju veće plaće i dobro debelo izdvajaju za zdravstvene doprinose imaju barem pravo potegnuti ovo pitanje...Rode, da li se nešto događa po ovom pitanju?

----------


## vesna72

da, radi se i po tom pitanju.
uskoro obavijest na portalu

----------


## medusa

rodila sam 19.7., znači li to da ću za 19 dana u 1. mjesecu dobiti nešto više ili ostaje i dalje 4257 kn?

----------


## vesna72

za tih 19 dana dobit ćes naknadu u iznosu prosjeka svoje plaće (proporcionalan dio)

----------


## medusa

znači, bit će para !!!  :D 

hvala!

----------


## icyoh

podižem topic jer sam jučer čula nešto što me  :? 
uglavnom rekla mi je mama da ovo stupa na snagu onog trena kada se objavi u narodnim novinama (a ne kada sabor izglasa zakon).
U NN nisam našla ništa.

Jel to moja mama nešto krivo skužila? Ovo je 100% zar ne?

----------


## petra

Zakon uvijek stupa na snagu ili danom objave u NN, ili osmog dana od objave u NN ili po specifikaciji. 
Mislim da je u ovom konkretnom slučaju zakona o delimitaciji rodiljnih naknada unaprijed utvrđeno da zakon stupa na sangu s 1.1.2008.
Ali normalno je da prije objave u NN zakon ne može stupiti na snagu - to je klasična zakonodavna procedura.

----------


## matsa

> Zakon uvijek stupa na snagu ili danom objave u NN, ili osmog dana od objave u NN ili po specifikaciji. 
> Mislim da je u ovom konkretnom slučaju zakona o delimitaciji rodiljnih naknada unaprijed utvrđeno da zakon stupa na sangu s 1.1.2008.
> Ali normalno je da prije objave u NN zakon ne može stupiti na snagu - to je klasična zakonodavna procedura.


o isuse, baš kad pomisliš da je gotovo, nije još gotovo.

it ain't over till it's over...  :Sad:  . nadam se da nije neka muljaža...

----------


## fegusti

danas sam u prolazu vidjela plakat s natpisom POVECANE RODILJNE NAKNADE, a u pozadini sretni roditelji s bebom.
koliko ja znam naknade nisu povecane samo je ukinut limit.
ili sam ja u krivu ili netko tu vara narod?!

----------


## cokolina

da, trebali bi reagirati. to nije tocno sto pise. pogotovo imaju razloga biti ljuti oni kojima se zaista nije povecala rodiljna naknada!

----------


## icyoh

vidjela sam reklame o "povećanju" rodiljnih naknada. Zar se smiju tako izvrtati činjenice?

----------


## lunic

Vidjela sam to danas i ostala zgrožena, kakva obmana javnosti

----------


## cokolina

meni je to prestrasno. kakva laz! uvijek me iznervira ta reklama na tv-u. poludim!

----------


## fegusti

to o povećanju rodiljnih naknada je dio predizborne kampanje hadezea  :Evil or Very Mad:  
http://www.hdz.hr/
kliknite na baner u vrhu

----------


## cokolina

da, znam, pa to nema veze s vezom. kakva podvala.

----------


## jele blond

> Uf, za dlaku! Moja zadnja naknada za obvezni porodiljni bit će u siječnju.
> Već sam sam se pobojala da bi mene dopala bar jedna delimitirana...


i moja  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## sir_oliver

ako išta znači, ja sam cijelu svoju trudnoću planirala prema tom novom zakonu. žalosno. a na kraju, nakon tih 6 mjeseci se planiram vratiti na pola radnog vremena jer će u tom slučaju moja plaća biti veća nego porodiljna naknada koja mi slijedi.

----------


## Mum2B

Ja sam zgrožena plakatima OSTVARENO o "povećanju" rodiljnih naknada. Mislim da bi morali reagirati jer je to obmanjivanje svekolikog pučanstva. 

Kada kažem da za blizance dobivam samo 2.500,00 kn naknade, svi misle da lažem i da je to, u najmanju ruku, svota po djetetu. Od slijedećeg mjeseca dobivat ću 1.600,00    :Crying or Very sad:  jer su napunili godinu dana. Teta u HZZO mi je rekla doslovno: Budite sretni, pa imate pravo biti doma 3 godine! Jos samo da otkrijem formulu kako preživjeti sa tom lovom pa ću zaštiti patent.

----------


## mamma san

> podižem topic jer sam jučer čula nešto što me  :? 
> uglavnom rekla mi je mama da ovo stupa na snagu onog trena kada se objavi u narodnim novinama (a ne kada sabor izglasa zakon).
> U NN nisam našla ništa.
> 
> Jel to moja mama nešto krivo skužila? Ovo je 100% zar ne?


Zakon o dopuni Zakona o obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju izašao je u NN 111/07 a stupa na snagu od 1.1.2008. 

ovdje vam je link

----------


## Leni

> Ja sam zgrožena plakatima OSTVARENO o "povećanju" rodiljnih naknada. Mislim da bi morali reagirati jer je to obmanjivanje svekolikog pučanstva. 
> 
> Kada kažem da za blizance dobivam samo 2.500,00 kn naknade, svi misle da lažem i da je to, u najmanju ruku, svota po djetetu. Od slijedećeg mjeseca dobivat ću 1.600,00    jer su napunili godinu dana. Teta u HZZO mi je rekla doslovno: Budite sretni, pa imate pravo biti doma 3 godine! Jos samo da otkrijem formulu kako preživjeti sa tom lovom pa ću zaštiti patent.


uh , i ja sam na ovo ljuta, a da ne pričam da je to njihovo OSTVARENO , odrađeno na zadnjoj sjednici sabora. toliko o tome koliko je to njima bitno..
a ti budi čarobnjak pa živi s kreditima i bebama s takvom niskom naknadom.
nema druge  osim da krenem u politiku   :Laughing:

----------


## Minnie

Predugi topic, ima dalje na:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=52341

----------

